#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-19
<maxolasersquad> Is anyone around who can help me with packaging?
<maxolasersquad> I'm working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-review-board/+bug/905618
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 905618 in ubuntu-app-review-board "Application Review: memory card game 0.1" [Undecided,New]
<maxolasersquad> I got past the issue I was seeking assistance for.
<noodles775> maxolasersquad: great - just shout if there are other issues - there are more people around now.
<jml> Good morning.
<jml> I wrote a little command line program in Go over the weekend.
<noodles775> jml: was it a fun experience?
<jml> noodles775: yeah, not too bad actually
<jml> for this particular program, it's more verbose than Python
<jml> but not much more. roughly four times faster, too.
<jml> (although the C version I wrote is three times faster than that)
<jml> Having to use the 'strings' package to do basic string ops makes me feel like old-school Python
<jml> docs are good. compiler errors are good.
<jml> #go-nuts were helpful if a little patronizing at first
<jml> Go interfaces are cool
<jml> but not as cool as Haskell type classes
<jml> and I was surprised that it doesn't do type inference on function signatures.
<noodles775> sounds like you've gotten a lot out of the experience!
<jml> yeah.
<jml> I didn't do anything with concurrency, which is a shame
<jml> but from properly reading the docs it looks straightforward and nice.
<noodles775> Yep, indeed.
<jml> anyway, if someone held me at gunpoint and forced me to write something big in C++, Java & Go and my choice was made purely on which I preferred programming in, then I'd probably pick Go.
<jml> although presumably this hypothetical gunman would be immune to the pain of lactic acid build up, as they would be holding the gun for quite some time.
<noodles775> lol
<jml> noodles775: done anything in Go?
<noodles775> jml: I had a play around at a web-app, and found I missed django.forms-style input validation and cleaning for views, so did a proof-of-concept/learning project with https://launchpad.net/goforms
<noodles775> But similar to you, it gets to use interfaces, but doesn't have any need for fun concurrency stuff.
<jml> noodles775: better than me, I just did something that solves the SMH Target puzzle :)
 * noodles775 wonders if the Sydney Morning Herald has Target sponsoring a puzzle, and looks it up
<jml> noodles775: no, it's not the company
<noodles775> Ah, 9-letter target?
<jml> yeah
<dpm> hi noodles775, there's a question in askubuntu I don't know too well how to answer. Could you or someone from the server team have a look at it? As I understand it, what he's trying to do is not possible (we don't support DRM), but perhaps there might be a workaround they can implement on their side - http://askubuntu.com/questions/88422/how-to-host-my-commercial-application-in-ubuntu-software-center
 * noodles775 looks
<noodles775> dpm: I've added an answer - but it's basically 'no' :(
<dpm> noodles775, thanks! That's already really helpful, especially pointing him to the demo versions work
<julian_> hey there. i've a question about the package to submit to myapps.developer.ubuntu.com. i've got a 32bit and a 64bit .tgz package of my app. which one should i upload?
<jml> julian_: upload the 32 bit and make a note that you have a 64 bit version.
<jml> julian_: These are binaries for commercial sale, right?
<mvo> hey julian_ -  what jml said, or just put both into a tar file so that two packages can be build from it and add a note that both are included
<julian_> hey yes commercial. thanks i did what mvo said
<julian_> having two upload slots or note something about it on the upload site would be nice ;)
<jml> james_w: can you please send through a written review of the description branch? I haven't got around to merging it yet, I have to head out, and I won't remember tomorrow morning.
 * jml gone
<james_w> jml, sure
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-20
<maxolasersquad> Anyone around to answer some basic packaging questions?
<JackyAlcine> !question
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maxolasersquad> I'm working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-review-board/+bug/905618
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 905618 in ubuntu-app-review-board "Application Review: memory card game 0.1" [Undecided,In progress]
<maxolasersquad> This is my first time doing any real packaging, and I've got a few questions about the lintian errors I'm getting.  First, I put the section as games, but it is building it in /usr/bin
<maxolasersquad> This is clearly a game.  What should I do to get it build properly as a game in /usr/games?
<maxolasersquad> I'm going to bed now, but if anyone responds I'll see it in the morning.
<mvo> maxolasersquad: hey, good monring! I read you comments for #905618 - we are happy to help with this if you push your source somewhere (e.g. using bzr)
<maxolasersquad> mvo: Thanks, I'll do that in a few.
<mvo> maxolasersquad: cool! I have lunch in a bit, but I will read scrollback
<maxolasersquad> mvo: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maxolasersquad/+junk/qml-memory-game/changes
<mvo> maxolasersquad: that looks good, you may update debian/copyright to get rid of a bunch of issues
<mvo> (the lintian issues)
<mvo> maxolasersquad: for the /opt install here is a recipe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/776310/
<jml> james_w: would appreciate you trying https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/pkgme-binary/use-description/+merge/86224 again on oneiric to confirm whether I've addressed the sqlite issue.
<james_w> will do
<james_w> jml, tests now pass here on oneiric
<jml> james_w: yay
<james_w> jml, would you like me to hit Approved now?
<jml> james_w: yes please
<james_w> done
<james_w> tarmac should process it in ~im
<james_w> 1m
<jml> huzzah
<jml> james_w: btw, on mumble whenever you want to chat.
<mvo> maxolasersquad: I like the game btw, nicely done
<jml> gn'uh
<wip> hi all, the new indicator system cause a big problem to my application, i cannot put an icon in the indicator (it works fine with non-unity desktop)
<wip> here's a post about the problem (i am using wxwidgets): http://groups.google.com/group/wx-users/browse_thread/thread/e688d6d188003f87
<crashanddie>  Hi, trying to use the Boost.Test library on Ubuntu Natty on my application which uses libtool and more specifically ltdl. It would appear there is a conflict as the Boost.Test shared library is statically compiled using ltdl 1.5, which generates undefined references in my code. Any idea on who to contact regarding this?
<wip> Does gtk_status_icon_new still works on Unity?
<jml> james_w: would appreciate a quick glance over my changes to https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/pkgme-binary/use-description/+merge/86224 before I re-submit.
<jml> james_w: also, is the code in pdf/description the correct way of formatting descriptions?
<maxolasersquad> mvo: Are you still around?
<james_w> jml, changes look good
<james_w> jml, and yeah, I think it's correct
<james_w> jml, it does remind me that I wasn't sure if the description should prepend the tagline or not
<jml> james_w: yeah, I don't really know.
<jml> james_w: my assumption was that we should be slavishly literal for now.
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> an easy thing to change
<jml> james_w: speaking of change, I'm going to have to push the config stuff further up in order to use it for source/binary switching
<jml> (either that or enrich the (connection_string, db_type) tuple we're passing around, but this seems more sensible)
<james_w> yes
<jml> ugh.
<jml> I should have run the acceptance tests locally :\
<james_w> argle
<james_w> json is pretty annoying with that
<jml> yuh-huh
<jml> annoyingly I get pythonpath-related errors when I run locally
<james_w> jml, while I'm hacking on this LP binary thing, is there anything you've noticed that would be useful in that area?
<jml> james_w: nothing leaps to m... well, a way to get the source package name from the binary would be kind of nice.
<james_w> jml, I'll see if that's easy enough
<jml> james_w: and also, for us, we want the latest published binary, and there's no great API for that.
<james_w> I think that would need a new API though?
<jml> james_w: yeah probably.
<jml> james_w: we're going to have to add shlibs parsing, fwiw.
<james_w> :-(
<jml> also, I broke my pyflakes-flymake somehow.
<jml> james_w: tarmac just told me to go away when I tried switching the branch to "Approved". Do I need to do a code review as well?
<james_w> jml, you need to refresh the page
<james_w> funny isn't it?
<james_w> when you set approved, it sets approved revision based on the revision of the diff you are looking at
<jml> hysterical
<james_w> tarmac then checks that's the revision that is at tip
<james_w> yay, merged
<jml> yeah. finally.
<jml> the source-and-binary branch is up, but I'm heading out to grab some food
<james_w> I'll review
<mvo> maxolasersquad: yes, I am still around again
<maxolasersquad> How do I properly do the patch?
<maxolasersquad> I'm really new at this stuff.  I'm just getting the basics.  I know I'm not supposed to actually apply it against the file.
<maxolasersquad> mvo: ^^
<mvo> maxolasersquad: why not applying it? in debian/link you will have to put a link to the icon and the dekstop file (in addition to the binary that I put in the patch already) but the rest should be fine
<mvo> maxolasersquad: then its nicely isolated in /opt
<maxolasersquad> I'm sorry.  I just realised those where diffs against my files, not the source files.
<mvo> :)
<mvo> maxolasersquad: did you wirte the game on your own ? if so, you probably want to add a copyright notice to every qml file in the header with the license (gplv3 afaics) and your name
<maxolasersquad> No, this wasn't something that Allison Randal suggested I try as my first swing at helping with the Application Review Board.
<mvo> aha, I see
<maxolasersquad> s/wasn't/was
<mvo> maxolasersquad: aha, I see - in this case its best to contact the author so that he/she can include a AUTHORS file and ideally also add the copyright headers to the files, currently I can see no notice who actually wrote the game
<mvo> and what license the icons have
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, it only had the COPYING file with the GPL3 in it.
<mvo> maxolasersquad: I guess its best to put something in the bug about it, plus the info how to install it with the /opt prefix (essentially just the diff I provided)
<maxolasersquad> Will do, thanks.
<mvo> thank you
 * mvo is away for a bit
<YokoZar> I'm trying to repack a bitrock app
<YokoZar> I think we should seriously consider expressly telling people not to use it
<YokoZar> (bitrock that is)
<james_w> it's producing bad packages?
<YokoZar> Yes.  The app submitter couldn't figure out how to use it to produce a source package, so I'm left with trying to reverse engineer the deb, which is normally fine.  Except bitrock creates maintainer scripts that call its own binary file on postinst/prerm.
<YokoZar> I have no way of knowing what this binary does
<YokoZar> I don't see these packages ever passing review
<JanC> *ieuw*
<ajmitch> YokoZar: that sounds a bit ugly
<YokoZar> ajmitch: fortunately the helper binary may not be required at all if I repack this thing
<ajmitch> does that helper do anything special, or can it be replaced easily with a bit of debhelper magic?
<JanC> those bitrock people should send a dh_bitrock patch I suppose  ;-)
<JanC> (one would think people designing cross-platform tools would actually try to understand the platforms they list as supported)
<ajmitch> 3rd party tools that make debian packages often just bundle up a binary package, skipping the usual source package step
<YokoZar> ajmitch: I just repacked it without any of the bitrock stuff and it seems to work perfectly fine, so I have no idea what it was doing
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-21
 * jml looks around
<jo-erlend_> :)
<jml> bbiab.
<james_w> jml, reviews done, you can hit Approved on the ENV_VAR one if you don't think it's worth changing
<jml> james_w: have made the change and hit approved.
<james_w> cool, thanks
<jml> james_w: re "If the developer enters a space at the start of the first line then it will
<jml> error, and there's nothing we can do except lstrip() the description."
<jml> james_w: you mean second line, right?
<jml> (mail only just came through)
<james_w> jml, yeah
<james_w> well, depending on whether TAGLINE is intended to be the first line of the debian description I guess
 * james_w -> lunch
<james_w> jml, have a good Christmas and New Year
<james_w> and have a safe flight
<jml> james_w: thanks!
<jml> I'm off. Have a merry Christmas all!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-23
<coolstar> Can someone direct me to a channel where I can ask open source devs if they want to contribute to an open source project?
<wendar> coolstar: It depends on the project. There are hundreds of different open source channels.
<wendar> coolstar: One good way of finding developers is by programming language. Developers tend to socialize by language group, so if you've got a project written in, say, Python, you 're most likely to find volunteers in the Python channels.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-24
<coolstar> Does anyone know how to embed an application in a browser plugin?
<JanC> you might want to have a look at existing browser plugins; e.g. totem, VLC, etc.
<JanC> also, there is documentation on the Mozilla site, I'm sure
<hacked_kernel> How do I authenticate with Ubuntu One ? can't find useful documentation
<JanC> hacked_kernel: https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/account_admin/ ?
<JanC> it's basically just HTTP requests really, using OAuth
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-25
<umpirsky> Hi developers. I have a simple question regarding PyGTK, Threads and WebKit. In my PyGTK app, on button click I need to fetch some html (can take some time) and show it in new window. While fetching html, I want to keep GUI responsive, so I decided to do it in separate thread. I use WebKit to render html. The problem is I get empty page in WebView when it is in separated thread. Is it because webkit is not thread-safe. Is 
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-19
<vadi2> Anyone familiar with quilt and debian packaging? Running into a bit of a problem
<vadi2> Got it sorted out
<jvrbanac> mhall119, my schedule has finally freed up. I was looking on the first place to get moving again on the Dev Network. Did you have any milestones you wanted to hit first? If not, I was going to work on getting the UI to match up closer with the mockups.
<mhall119> jvrbanac: that's fine, ping me tomorrow and we can work on some kind of a roadmap for it
<jvrbanac> mhall119, awesome. Will do
<mhall119> thanks man
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-21
<lubos> what is the best way to submit non open-source package to Ubuntu Software Centre. I have been adviced DEB package (which Ubuntu users normally download from my website) is the worst to submit. should I just submit ZIP file with directory structure instead or something else?
<YokoZar> Could someone point me to an example of an app that "has" to install into standard paths like /usr but is worked around using unionfs/lxc mounts?  I'm pretty sure stgraber had a few of these.
<lubos> I would love to help you but I understood only about every second word
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-22
<Postremus> Hey
<Postremus> My app "UniTTT-Gui" is in Pending review state since 1 Month and 3 weeks.
<Postremus> Can someone look after this?
<commandoline> Postremus: I'm not canonical, but I'm not sure if they'll notice your request during the weekend. If not, it might be worth trying posting again somewhere next week.
<Postremus> ok.
<Postremus> thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-16
<Guest81453> Good morning all; happy Day of Reconciliation! :-D
<mzanetti> dpm: o/
<dpm> morning mzanetti!
<mzanetti> dpm: good morning. I've been quite busy with the reminders app on the weekend
<mzanetti> check out the progress :) http://i.imgur.com/yeSEhiH.png
<dpm> oh wow
<mzanetti> dpm: having an issue with checkboxes
<mzanetti> dpm: can't make them interactive :/
<dpm> is this an html issue?
<mzanetti> dpm: well, the TextEdit is not a WebView, but rather a textfield which happens to understand rich text. However, not <input> tags
<mzanetti> dpm: so my suggestion would be to just paint them in the text as images and have an item in the toolbar "manage todo's"
<mzanetti> dpm: opening that would open a list of real checkboxes where the user can mark them as done
<mzanetti> dpm: once confirmed, the painted checkboxes in the text flow would update
<mzanetti> (note that in ENML the checkboxes are not <input type="checkbox"> either, but rather <en-todo> tags
<mzanetti> dpm: other issues are <subtext> and <supertext> which just get rendered as normal text and <hr/> (which just doesn't paint the line all).
<dpm> mzanetti, sounds like a good workaround. But this might be something to take care of later on, what do you think? It seems TextEdit is showing more limitations. I know we had this conversation a while ago, but do you think in the future we should move to a WebView instead?
<mzanetti> My vote goes to "just ignore those 2" ^^
<mzanetti> dpm: no. you can't edit a webview
<mzanetti> dpm: well, actually. we could use the webview when just viewing the note.
<mzanetti> dpm: and only use the TextEdit for editing it. wouldn't be an issue to not being able to check/uncheck them in there
<mzanetti> dpm: I'll give that a show
<dpm> yeah, perhaps something like that. Use a WebView to show rich content and then a textview to edit in lo-fi mode :)
<mzanetti> yeah. sounds like a plan. I'll check it out
<mzanetti> dpm: I've also implemented the ux workflow...
<mzanetti> dpm: which means. I've ran out of design :D need moar
<dpm> awesome, that's a nice problem to have :)
<mzanetti> dpm: latest branch comes pretty close to what we have in the wireframes
<dpm> Sorry I didn't get to test anything on Friday, I'll spend some time with the Reminders app today and perhaps we can have a call later on
<mzanetti> ok, sure
<killer> hey , i accidently deleted source code of an app that was recently accepted in software center, can i download source code again from my ubunu developer account
<Rory> killer: Is the source not on Launchpad?
<Rory> killer: or github or wherever
<killer> I submitted the app as proprietary
<killer> :Rory
<Rory> I actually know nothing about this, but hang around
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, hey, when you have a moment, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/ping-test-server/+merge/199093 ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<popey> killer: which app?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thx
<balloons> nik90, ping
<ahayzen> balloons, you around, no worries if ur not?
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, firstly... I was wondering what we are doing regarding autopilot testing of infographics (i.e. do we need to be doing this, and if so how would we test this)?
<balloons> ahayzen, meaning, art images, etc?
<balloons> actual UI elements?
<ahayzen> balloons, as in if a track is played for 10 seconds the infographics gets '1 song played today'
<balloons> ahayzen, Ohh, right!
<balloons> I'm not sure if the shell team has a test for that
<ahayzen> balloons, cause i can see many code paths with different possibilities like when we pause/resume etc...we probably want to ensure we aren't getting double increments
<balloons> ahayzen, right.. why don't you open a bug for this.. I'm liable to forget
<ahayzen> balloons, it was just something we found when testing a MP and wondered if it was worth adding autopilot testing if even possible
<ahayzen> balloons, ok under music-app?
<balloons> ahayzen, anything is possible :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, yes
<ahayzen> balloons, cool..right second question... After discussions with Victor we came up with another test, I'm going to add bug, do I need to get them past you before I add the needs-autopilot-test tag?
<ahayzen> balloons, and is it possible for a few tests to be run with no media on the device? cause we need to test empty library states
<balloons> ahayzen, what do you mean? if you want to file a bug that needs a test (is it a featurE?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes, we can setup an empty media lib
<ahayzen> balloons, we think we want a test for empty library state so I add a bug and add the needs-autopilot-test?
<ahayzen> balloons, i didn't know if i needed to get authorization from u for the tag to get it prioritized?
<balloons> ahayzen, no, no need to ask permission :-) However, letting me know is a good idea
<balloons> I might not see it right away
<ahayzen> balloons, cool thanks
<balloons> but yes, open bugs, add the tag, let me know :-) all good things
<ahayzen> balloons, last thing ...is Jenkins now back up and running?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-17
<ahayzen> balloons, will do
<ahayzen> balloons, will probably add them tomorrow if Victor doesn't :)
<balloons> sounds great. you guys have been doing great work
<balloons> and the test writing has been fine
<balloons> good stuff!
<balloons> *fine = fun
<balloons> lo
<ahayzen> haha
<ahayzen> balloons, should this be able to land now, if we approve it again? Jenkins was playing up before https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fixes-1259962/+merge/198601
<balloons> ahayzen, yes most likely
<ahayzen> balloons, haha Victor just did it literally then lol
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks for ur help, we'll try and stay green :)
<balloons> ahayzen, you are most welcome
<ahayzen> balloons, oh one very last thing the bug for infographics should i add the needs-autopilot-test or just report as bug first before we decide if to do it or not?
<ahayzen> balloons, FYI the bug with autopilot testcase https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1261587
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1261587 in Ubuntu Music App " Autopilot Testcase Needed: When the library has an empty state" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> ahayzen, you can still put it in there, but don't mark the status as active
<ahayzen> balloons, ok and tht MP didn't land :/
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Maple Syrup Day! :-D
<owl> hi
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, hey, would you mind approving https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gallery-app/fix-ftbfs-cmake-moc/+merge/199198 ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: looking
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, makes sense. approved
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: weird that it built fine on desktop
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yeah, it shouldn’t have built in the first place
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks for approving, the next MR up for review is https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gallery-app/wait-for-confirm-dialogue/+merge/199076
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’ve added a bunch of mostly minor comments to your MR
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm looking into them
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: regarding the comment about my TODO for the transitions going in and out of open pictures: I had a second look and I think the current behavior is acceptable. My next work item after this MR is merged is making sure the list comes back to the previous position, so I can have another look at the transitions when I do that. But I think for now I'll just remove the TODO from the code, address the rest of your
<nerochiaro> comments so we can go ahead and merge this MR. Sounds like a plan ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, sounds like a plan, I’ll do another quick round of functional testing after you address all my comments, and we should be good to go
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: and I think I'll actually change the name of lastOpenedPicture to currentMediaInViewer. much clearer
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, sounds good
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’ve triggered a new CI run on your MR, now that my fix for the build on trusty has been merged
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: thanks
<nerochiaro> greyback: do you remember if there is already a bug report somewhere about providing from unity8 a standard way for AP tests to request closing an app "cleanly" (i.e. as the user would do using the shell) ?
<greyback> nerochiaro: no bug report I'm aware of
<nerochiaro> greyback: if I file one, to which package should it be addressed to ?
<greyback> nerochiaro: unity8 I think. Didn't we think it best if unity8 had a support package for AP to add common utils like this?
<nerochiaro> greyback: yes
<nerochiaro> greyback: there's already a package called unity8-autopilot though
<greyback> nerochiaro: true, that includes AP tests for u8
<greyback> there are probably handy things in that which other projects would appreciate if shared
<nerochiaro> greyback: so should i report a bug on unity8-autopilot to add this king of emulator ?
<greyback> nerochiaro: yeah
<nerochiaro> greyback: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1261720
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1261720 in Unity 8 "add to unity8-autopilot emulator for closing apps" [Undecided,New]
<nerochiaro> greyback: unity8-autopilot is built out of unity8 it seems
<greyback> nerochiaro: yes it is
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: pushed all changes you requested, I think
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, ok, will test in a bit
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, it seems you didn’t remove the TODOs from your code
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: oh, ok, doing it now
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: pushed
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: heading out for a bit of food
<oSoMoN> same here
<zsombi> tmoenicke: ping
<tmoenicke> zsombi: pong
<timp> zsombi: can you add the proposed new functions to https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1Ng3fJxg-LaUgQU3ITNIg0cOB0Ii00XuX3a8PAs7lpns/edit# ?
<zsombi> tmoenicke: do you know the height of the OSK by heart?
<zsombi> timp: yes, I will
<timp> okay :) thanks
<zsombi> timp: uhm... how you thought? where ? :D
<zsombi> tmoenicke: any hunch? 30 GU or less?
<timp> zsombi: I don't understand the question
<timp> zsombi: in proposal 2? (or proposal 2A). I think we can mark proposal 3 as not chosen
<zsombi> timp: there's no "real" API proposal there, just examples thrown here'n'there...
<zsombi> timp: ahh... and the P2 is not up to date at all...
<tmoenicke> zsombi: iirc 468 w/out predictive text
<timp> zsombi: indeed. iconSource, pagePreloaded are nonsense now
<tmoenicke> zsombi: but you should be able to read it from the rectangle
<timp> zsombi: I'll edit that part
<zsombi> tmoenicke: yes, I should, just was trying to test it without OSK support...
<zsombi> timp: ok
<zsombi> tmoenicke: so 468 pixels, right?
<zsombi> tmoenicke: what's the pixel/GU ration of the Nexus?
<timp> zsombi: I'm done
<zsombi> timp: me2 :)
<zsombi> timp: do you happen 2 know the GRID_UNIT_PX of Nexus?
<timp> zsombi: I removed the old questions and the gallery section which is also ages old
<timp> zsombi: galaxy nexus?
<timp> zsombi: can I look it up on the device?
<tmoenicke> zsombi: iirc the GN has 18px/gu
<zsombi> ah, it's 18
<timp> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ export | grep GRID
<timp> declare -x GRID_UNIT_PX="18"
<zsombi> tmoenicke: got it also, thx
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: well spotted, there was a missing dependency. i fixed it now, pushed all changes you requested
<zsombi> tmoenicke: at some point next year, we should agree on the DatePicker to be added to the OSK layout
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks, I’m testing on my device now
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, in the meantime, could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gallery-app/wait-for-confirm-dialogue/+merge/199076 ?
<tmoenicke> cool
<timp> zsombi: it should be possible to use the ConditionalLayouts for our UITK gallery, right?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you mind if i take care of it after standup ? need to check something before it's too late in the day and sdk people go home
<timp> zsombi: currently it is a bit of a hack. not a bad hack, but still
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, sure, as long as it goes in today
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok
<zsombi> timp: yes, it should be
<zsombi> timp: the last one of teh DatePickers: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pickerpanel/+merge/199250
<timp> zsombi: jenkins still doesn't like the previous one
<timp> zsombi: I added the new MR to my list
<zsombi> timp: the datepicker fails again on docs... but where? it does pass on my local machine...
<zsombi> timp: the error is not really descriptive
<timp> last time it seemed to fail on generating the docs :s
<zsombi> timp: that's all I see: SRC=documentation ./documentation/docs.sh /tmp/buildd/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-0.1.46+14.04.20131129/documentation; make[1]: *** [docs] Error 1
<zsombi> timp: and only on armhf
<timp> kalikiana_: ^ didn't we see something like that before? and did you have a look at the cause then? (I vaguely remember something like that)
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: do you know where http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/getting-started/creating-click-packages-with-cpp-extensions/ went?
<dholbach> hum, nevermind, it was linked from the test site
<dholbach> hrm
<mhall119> dholbach: from the developer.u.c test site?
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> I found the blog post to the app showdown from last time which I referred somebody to
<popey> beuno: is there a problem with the store? I clicked an app in the dash and get a spinner... http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-12-17-145531.png
<popey> hmm, seems okay now
<beuno> popey, network glitch?
<popey> possibly
<dpm> hi kenvandine, if we'd like to invoke the camera app from the reminders app to take a picture to attach it to a note and upload it to Evernote, is this something we can do with the content picker? I.e. passing images around. How would it actually work?
<kalikiana_> timp: I think it may be a race condition, that's why the previous fix didn't actually fix it… I have a possible fix in one branch; I'll isolate it and show you; but since it's a race hard to say if that fixes it… you see the problem
<kenvandine> dpm, i don't think that's a use case we have a way of dealing with now
<timp> kalikiana_: argh.
<timp> kalikiana_: yep, that can be a big hassle. :(
<kenvandine> dpm, i think what we need for this is a way to open camera app and tell it to store the picture in the reminders app
<mzanetti> kenvandine: that still wouldn't go back to the reminders after a picture has been taken
<kenvandine> it would need to
<mzanetti> kenvandine: I think we'd need to convert the camera app to a "picker"
<kenvandine> maybe
<mzanetti> dpm: so yeah... given that it's just about writing Camer {} in qml I'd say we do that ourselves for now
<kenvandine> so the camera app being special hurts us here
<timp> kalikiana_: anyway, thanks for looking into these annoying failures :)
<timp> kalikiana_: you've been working quite a lot on those
<kalikiana_> timp: somebody has to, right? :-D
<kalikiana_> here you go https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/splitBuildInstall2/+merge/199306
<timp> kalikiana_: yes, *somebody* has to. That's why I am especially happy that you did it ;)
<dpm> mzanetti, that sounds good to me. kenvandine, I'm not sure I can follow what you mean by the camera app being special, could you clarify?
<kenvandine> well camera-app stores the images in the gallery-app
<kenvandine> it doesn't own it's content
<kenvandine> which is "weird" in our design
<kenvandine> all content is owned by a single app
<dpm> aha, gotcha
<timp> kalikiana_: thanks. I add it to my review list, I need to read up on debian packaging to fully understand what's happening.
<kalikiana_> timp: I still don't know why it's only armhf… my theory is it might be parallelizing so stricter order would help
<dpm> thanks kenvandine
<mzanetti> kenvandine: one more question. should I be able already to use the gallery content picker somehow?
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> using the content-hub api
 * mzanetti googles for docs
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-importer
<kenvandine> has an example
<mzanetti> cool. thanks.
<kenvandine> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Content/
<kenvandine> mzanetti, ^^
<mzanetti> yep. found that
<hakermania> How can GNOME 3 and Unity has so similar layout and GNOME 3 be so much faster ?
<hakermania> Even with the Unity blur and the logging of the applications off, GNOME 3 remains 7 to 10 times faster.
<EDY> hi developers
<Guest52113> any developer girl here?
<popey> Guest52113: we tend not to distinguish between male and female developers round these parts
<popey> why?
<balloons> nik90, ping
<nik90> balloons: pong
<balloons> nik90, :-) So I wanted to chat about alarms and your merge proposal
<balloons> nik90, so first things first. What's up with alarms? Who were you speaking with about getting the visualization to show up?
<nik90> balloons: I sent some messages over to charles kerr who was incharge of the notifications. But I did not get any reply.
<nik90> And I haven't pursued it again recently
<nik90> so technically no one is on the alarms issue
<balloons> nik90, ok, so I started to chase charles a bit but wasn't sure if I had the right person
<balloons> nik90, however, afaik does charles need to make a change on the platform side or do you simply need information?
<nik90> balloons: he is actually responsible for indicator-datetime service which runs in the background all the time. It is supposed to trigger the notifications when an alarm is triggerd
<charles> nik90, balloons, there's an email discussion today started by dpm about alarms that's discussing the current status, I can forward some of that along to you
<nik90> charles: yeah sure. I want to get the alarms notifications works asap. It would help identify if there are any issues on the clock app side
<balloons> charles, thank you that would be helpful. In a nutshell is there work for you to do yet?
<charles> balloons: yes, there's indicator-datetime and alarm api work for this scheduled for right after the Christmas break
<charles> it's discussed a little in the third mail I just sent to you
<charles> there's also a link to the draft API there, too
<balloons> charles, excellent, I got the mails ;-) Thank you much
<balloons> I'll update the bug with those details so we have the status recorded..
<balloons> now nik90 onto your merge proposal ;-)
<balloons> charles, do keep us up to date on the bug report if you would, I know you will
<nik90> charles: I thought that the indicator-datetime part was complete since it is marked as Fix commited on the bug report
<nik90> Or is this not yet landed on the phone yet?
<nik90> balloons: sure :)
<nik90> balloons: I read your comment on the MP
<charles> nik90: well, there is some code in indicator-datetime right now that connects directly to EDS and should theoretically pull up snap decisions
<balloons> nik90, I'm running again on the latest build and not able to reproduce it
<nik90> balloons: but here is the thing. The error message seems to indicate test_timer.py file which was not modified in the MP. Could this be a MIR issue or something?
<charles> I'm not sure how much confidence to put into the existing datetime code; one thing that will happen with the API discussed in those emails is a better testing framework to do unit tests against the EDS code
<balloons> nik90, it's possible I ran something else.. anything is possible. I'm not seeing any issues now
<nik90> charles: okay. Yeah I kept an active look on the datetime trunk and thought same
<nik90> balloons: :)
<nik90> balloons: so merge?
<charles> :)
<balloons> a couple more runs and yes, I'll approve
<nik90> charles: I manually got the latest trunk build and tested alarms on phone but it didnt trigger any snap notifications
<balloons> well maybe I have questions to, heh..
<nik90> charles: so I am assuming that it needs some debugging
<nik90> balloons: hehe. let me know and I will answer them :-D
<balloons> why do you have a timeout loop on self.main_view.get_world_cities_list().count != 0? you are using a wait_select so it shouldn't be needed anymore.
<nik90> balloons: line number pls?
<balloons> ?
<nik90> found it
<nik90> balloons: let me look at the code and let you know. 1 second
<nik90> 1 minute
<balloons> in test_create_lap, can we confirm the stopwatch moves (aka, things increment) even if you want to sleep
<balloons> nik90, I'll just keep posting in here so we iterate faster
<balloons> and finally, you should abstract out the code to create a lap, and call it instead of calling self.test_create_lap() inside test_delete_lap
<balloons> the tests look like the pass just fine now.. So I would say we're good, just need info and tweaks
<nik90> balloons: what do you mean by abstract out the code to create a lap?
<nik90> do you mean it shouldn't contain tests and only focus on creating a lap?
<balloons> nik90, so instead of calling the actual test function, call a function that can be used by both tests to create a lao
<balloons> yes.. not a good idea to call a test as part of a test..
<nik90> okay that can be done. I will define a new function in test_stopwatch.py file itself
<balloons> yep. that should work fine
<nik90> balloons: okay I now remember why a timeout loop is required.
<nik90> this test is to specifically retrieve the results returned from the oonline API
<nik90> however if you open the clock app and press add city, you will notice that the list is already populated with local results
<nik90> hence it is necessary to wait few seconds after performing a search to allow for the online results to populate the list
<nik90> otherwise it just grabs the first local city accidentally instead of the actual online one
<balloons> nik90, do you expect the list to increase in size?
<nik90> giving a false positive
<balloons> also, we need to work on not retrieving the online result but :-)
<nik90> balloons: as in more cities being added to the list?
<balloons> yes.. atm, the code would continue no matter what
<nik90> balloons: yes, the local city list is temporary. We need to get the final result from the design team
<nik90> but it is a low priority one since online search is available
<balloons> ohh.. while it's !=0.. weird.. it's just wait 10 seconds
<balloons> So if it was 0 it would fail... that's basically just a 10 second sleep
<nik90> actually yeah :P
<balloons> so if you want online results, grab the original count, then wait for it to increment
<nik90> no the original count won't increment
<nik90> the original list would be completely replaced with the online results
<balloons> ohh?
<nik90> so the original count doesnt matter
<nik90> the listview can only have one source
<nik90> so when an online search is made, it replaces the local list with the online one
<nik90> and hence you see only online search results made by the user
<balloons> well, I'll defer to you since I'm not failure with the objects
<balloons> the point is, it's not doing what you think it is :-)
<nik90> yeah I am strongly suspecting so
<nik90> I think I need to think about this more
<nik90> okay I will see if this can be tested any other way tonight.
<nik90> Regarding the second question you had about the stopwatch lap
<nik90> I am using sleep to allow it to sleep 2 seconds and then press the lap button
<nik90> to ensure that the lap consists of some time
<balloons> nik90, right I'm ok with that. I'd also like to see us check that some time elapses.. or am I missing something
<balloons> i see you check that a lap is created.. perhaps it's enough and I'm offbase
<nik90> well I could add a check to see if the stopwatch text changes after it has been started
<balloons> ohh right.. the point is, even with a 2 second sleep you can't be sure the stopwatch has moved
<balloons> bingo :-)
<nik90> but that is already done in the the test_start_stop_reset_stopwatch() test
<nik90> so why test it again in another test concerning laps?
<balloons> can you have a 0 second lap?
<balloons> in theory it could happen
<balloons> under the current test if 2 seconds isn't enough time for the clicks to process etc
<nik90> true
<nik90> alrite I will add a assert statement there
<balloons> it's a possible point of failure due to timing..
<nik90> to check if the stopwatch label changes
<balloons> not probable I suppose, but possible
<balloons> yes, that's it
<balloons> gotta watch out for those things.. ok that's all my commentary :-)
<nik90> regarding your online server mockup
<nik90> I do not know how to mock that
<nik90> but here is the thing
<nik90> the interaction between choosingn a local city and choosing a online city is the same
<nik90> the only difference between one is fetched online
<balloons> right. I am OK with having the test in there for now. If it flakes out in the dashboard we'll revisit.
<nik90> okay
<balloons> Perhaps the others would disagree with me :-)
<nik90> :-)
<balloons> we'll solicit feedback before merging if needed.. it;s easy to disable it
<nik90> true
<nik90> I will also talk to thomi about this and keep u updated
<nik90> meanwhile I will fix the other 2 points u mentioned
<balloons> I put everything in the mp as a summary
<balloons> thanks nik90 !
<nik90> np
<nik90> balloons: u still there?
<nik90> ballons: I dont think the online search can be tested. As I mentioned earlier the listview containing local results is cleared and overridden with online results. So if you look at the model.count it goes from 91(local) -> 0(after clearing) -> 5 or whatever number of online results.
<nik90> balloons: But the thing is it is not possible to distinguish between the 91 (local) and 5 (online) results since they populate the same listmodel
<nik90> balloons: so I am not really sure what I should be doing here to fix it :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-18
<achiang> popey: around? saw your recent mail about qt5.2 and wondering when you think it might land?
<achiang> or maybe Mirv knows?
<Mirv> achiang: it's testable via PPA:s, but it'd need a huge amount of work still as many packages don't build against it - https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2/+packages shows build failures, but not all bugs are filed yet at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.2
<Mirv> achiang: because of the ABI breakage also all ~95 source packages need to be rebuilt against it before it's ok. I've a daily build of around 50-60 set to that PPA
<achiang> Mirv: ok. but the plan is to definitely land it for 14.04, right?
<Mirv> achiang: yes, definitely so
<achiang> Mirv: great, thanks
<Mirv> it just might need all hands on it at some rush point to get everything fixed :) but I'm currently preparing the final tarball builds of all Qt modules first before starting to file more bugs on other packages.
<achiang> makes sense
<achiang> Mirv: also, did that other mail from jani make sense? re: qt + GLES on x86?
<achiang> Mirv: for the reason why we want it, that is...
<Mirv> achiang: yes, I just don't have much to report on that yet. I started trying to do two builds in case of x86, but then the final 5.2 tarballs came and I've now concentrated on them and moved that work to another WIP directory. I guess doing two builds and then diffing the results might give some picture on if everything changes with that configuration options or such some smaller things.
<achiang> Mirv: ok, i don't mean to distract you from your existing work, i was just curious. thanks!
<Mirv> achiang: if it doesn't "spread" to other modules from qtbase, then it should be manageable. but if eg. all other modules base their compilations on that qtbase opengl setting, it may be too hard to crack.
<achiang> Mirv: mmm.... i see. ok
<mzanetti> jkeyes0: hi. you around?
<mzanetti> dpm_: o/
<mzanetti> dpm_: regarding this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/find-notes/+merge/198852
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Bake Cookies Day! :-D
<mzanetti> dpm_: are you having issues with this too?
<mzanetti> Good morning you too, JamesTait
<mzanetti> oSoMoN_: hi, have time for a question or two on the UbuntuWebView?
<oSoMoN_> mzanetti, sure
<mzanetti> oSoMoN_: cool. So. I'm using that in the reminders-app to display notes.
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: from what I understand, the webview uses it's width as "100%" of the contentHeight
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: so that a webpage would be rendered in a way suitable for the display
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: however, all my notes are double the screen width which makes them quite bad to use
<mzanetti> and also everything is really tiny
<mzanetti> am I doing something wrong?
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, could you provide me an example note so I can give it a try myself?
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: sure. one sec
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: this is the branch where I use it btw. lp:~mzanetti/reminders-app/use-webview
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: NotePage.qml
<mzanetti> here's the merge with the diff: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/use-webview/+merge/199371
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, I see that you’re putting the WebView inside a Flickable
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, the WebView itself is already a flickable
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: yeah... without that it just does really weird things
<mzanetti> but let me try again without it
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: can't paste the content :D it gets recognized as spam on all the pasters I've tried :D
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: I'll send you a mail
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: removed the flickable. doesn't really change anything on the content representation tho
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, ok, I’ll check out the test note that you sent me
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: http://i.imgur.com/eXdLPvY.png
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: so I would expect width to be smaller and instead the text larger
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, not sure what you mean by "the width to be smaller"?
<oSoMoN> it looks like it’s flowing to take all the available width, which sounds right to me
<oSoMoN> it does the same when opening the sample note in chromium btw
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: yeah... I mean it should tell the content that the width is less, and then scale it up again to use all the available width
<mzanetti> effectively making the text bigger, but not as much space between the words
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, so do I understand it correctly that it’s a only a matter of base font size?
<oSoMoN> or is there more to it?
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: what I mean is http://i.imgur.com/SXhCe8Y.png vs http://i.imgur.com/48t1Oaj.png
<mzanetti> In the app's webview, if I zoom in I need to scroll to the right to see everything. in chrome it does what I'd expect it to do
<oSoMoN> got it
<oSoMoN> let me see how that can be achieved with a WebView
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, the webview has a zoomFactor "property" but it’s not exposed to QML, only available in C++
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, I’ll dig further, there must be a way to change the zoom factor
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, try adding this to your UbuntuWebView: "experimental.preferredMinimumContentsWidth: width"
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, I can’t guarantee it will do exactly the right thing everywhere, but it seems to work here on my desktop
 * mzanetti tries
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: hmm... doesn't seem to have any effect
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, the problem you’re having, is that only on your laptop, or also on devices?
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: on the device too
<mzanetti> actually I'm only considering the device right now, knowing that my laptop is somewhat special in this regard
<mzanetti> although it should be closer to the device actually
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, do you control the contents of the notes? i.e. can you modify the html on the fly?
<oSoMoN> if so, you could use the viewport meta tag
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: yeah.. I converti it from enml to html myself
<mzanetti> oh, interesting, tell me more
<oSoMoN> not super familiar with it myself, but it looks like it allows you to implement zooming at the CSS level
<oSoMoN> see e.g. http://html5hacks.com/blog/2012/11/28/elegantly-resize-your-page-with-the-at-viewport-css-declaration/
<oSoMoN> probably worth a try
<Mirv> renato: I'd need help compiling qtpim against Qt 5.2.0, could you help at some point?
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: ok. I'll check that out. thanks!
<oSoMoN> yw!
<oSoMoN> I hope this solves your issue somehow
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: http://i.imgur.com/j10QcHK.png
<mzanetti>  \o/ thanks a bunch!
<Mirv> renato: I just pushed to  lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtpim-opensource-src what doesn't yet build. so if you apt-add-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta2 , upgrade to that (if it's ok your desktop Qt gets to WIP 5.2.0, if not maybe do it in chroot or virtual machine?) and try bzr bd you should see the problem
<oSoMoN> yay for CSS
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: I used this one <meta name="viewport" content="width=320" />
<Mirv> renato: so the difference with Qt 5.2.0 is that git snapshot modules need "syncqt" to be run, which I've done also for qtpim now. patching it like that fixes the other git snapshot modules, but in the case of qtpim it still complains about headers.
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, this will have to be tested on various devices to confirm it scales correctly everywhere
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: sure. I need to calculate the width according to the grid units. but I'm confident I can get there with this
<Mirv> renato: and it looks something like private own headers shouldn't be referred to with "<private/foo_p.h>" but just "<foo_p.h>". I'm hacking around, though.
<imapados> hey guys! i searched for the Ubuntu Packacking Guide, but it does not exist in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Basic has someone a idea, where i get some specific Ubuntu Software Center Information? And yes i know http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/
<dpm_> imapados, http://packaging.ubuntu.com/
<imapados> dpm_, thx. :)
<mzanetti> dpm: thanks :)
<dpm> mzanetti, well, thank you :) Looking at get-username next
<mzanetti> dpm: did you see my work from yesterday night?
<mzanetti> dpm: using a WebView now for the read only mode. have been able to inject some scripting in order to toggle the checkboxes for todos. and also it supports 100 of the enml tags (after converting them to html)
<dpm> mzanetti, I've tried to test the latest branch, but I think it wasn't actually the latest. In the meantime I've seen your branches for WebView and switch to c-make :)
<mzanetti> yeah... cmake is not complete yet. You can build it in qtcreator with it, but things like run_on_device.sh still need updating
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, that's really cool, nice to see you found a workaround for the checkboxes
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah... actually seems to be a solution, not a workaround ;)
<dpm> yeah, it sounds like a proper one and not a hack :)
<dpm> mzanetti, in the get-username branch (I've not yet looked at the code, just built it on the device now), am I supposed to see the account username on the first screen? It still appears as an empty list item
<mzanetti> dpm: no... it just adds the stuff so we can use it in the accounts plugin
<dpm> ah, ok
<mzanetti> dpm: but we still need to merge the accounts plugin repo into this
<mzanetti> dpm: that's slowly crawling upwards my todo list
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, let's wait for dbarth to come back to us, though. He mentioned this morning that there is a way to unblock the landing of the accounts plugin package by shipping the key in the app and using another Online Accounts API
<dpm> and that he might even submit an MP for this
<mzanetti> dpm: still we'd need to copy all the c++ code from lp:reminders-app to lp:accounts-plugin-evernote, or merge the two
 * mzanetti would prefer the latter
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, I think the latter is what we decided on that e-mail thread
 * dpm needs to re-read
<mzanetti> dpm: well, I think I managed to mostly convince you guys that it would be the best approach in my opinion. not sure we "agreed" on it yet
<dpm> :)
 * dpm jumps on the phone and bbl's
<mzanetti> fginther: hello
<mzanetti> fginther: this seems like a job config issue: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/501/console
<mzanetti> coming from this merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/rework-error-handling/+merge/196987
<fginther> mzanetti, looking
<mzanetti> or well, rather a executor issue
<fginther> mzanetti, I see it, looks like a bad update
<mzanetti> fginther: ok. I re-triggered the job. or do you think this requires manual intervention on the machine?
<fginther> mzanetti, yes, the package state needs fixing, working on it now
<fginther> mzanetti, should be fixed now
<mzanetti> fginther: thanks. yeah, works fine again
<mzanetti> dpm: regarding this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/find-notes/+merge/198852
<mzanetti> dpm: do I need to switch to an older API or is it fine to require trusty (or appropriate ppas on saucy) for development?
<mzanetti> seems plain saucy doesn't ship a recent enough version of ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<daker> mzanetti: yes!
<mzanetti> daker: ?
<daker> saucy ships an old version of ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<mzanetti> ah ok :) thanks for confirming
<mzanetti> daker: you don't happen to know if there is a ppa which ships newer versions?
<daker> mzanetti: if you find one let me know :)
<daker> nik90: ?
<timp> mzanetti, daker https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<mzanetti> timp: ah, nice! thanks
<daker> timp: thanks!
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, sry to bother u ...more Jenkins issues....http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/499/console
<ahayzen> balloons, we are getting 'The following packages have unmet dependencies'
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh.. need to wait for the archive to settle
<balloons> ahayzen, what's the merge proposal?
<ahayzen> balloons, ok cool (this was last night) https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-1261926-loader-centre/+merge/199376
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh, so likely I can just rerun and it will work
<balloons> let's try
<ahayzen> balloons, the branch can probably be approved anyway :)
<balloons> ahh, I'll top approve if it passes since Victor approved
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks
<balloons> ahayzen, so no movement on the mp.. wild
<ahayzen-mobile> balloons, the trusty slave is down/ paused?
<ahayzen> balloons, this one says it is '(pending - mediumtests-trusty-slave is offline )' http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-trusty/
<balloons> ahayzen, yes I saw that as well. I've pinged the ci folks
<ahayzen> balloons, cool :) Jenkins has been a bit wild over the past few days lol
<balloons> yes indeed it has been actually
<balloons> holidays :-)
<ahayzen> :)
<xtoxicwastx> hello
<achiang> has anyone tried porting qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu to qtcreator 3.0 yet?
<daker> can anyone confirm this bug 1262414 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1262414 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Loading big images shows content of the previous app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1262414
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-19
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Regifting Day! :-D
<jgdx> anyone know how navigator.onLine will behave on the phone? The standard is a bit vague, and chrome on linux always return true (IIRC).
<snwh> mhall119, would i ping you about merge proposals?
<snwh> more specifically, for the terminal app
<mhall119> snwh: the new icon?
<snwh> mhall119, oui oui
<popey> snwh: mhall119 ㋛
<mhall119> snwh: have you heard anything from zdmitry?
<popey> i have
<popey> he's without pc / device at the moment, so can't do any development
<mhall119> ah, ok
<popey> getting in contact again in the new year ~7 jan
<snwh> mhall119, i have not.
<snwh> but i'm sure a surprise of a new icon wouldn't go astray ;)
 * mhall119 doesn't like to surprise lead developers with unapproved changes
<snwh> mhall119, alrighty
<mhall119> snwh: love the new icon though
<mhall119> but I don't want to go over zdmitry, terminal-app is his baby
<snwh> mhall119, i've been waiting for the new style to be revealed for ages.
<mhall119> the new icons?
<snwh> yeah
<mhall119> I didn't even know we were getting new icons
<snwh> since ~August
<snwh> oo
<snwh> dpm told me new icons were in the pipeline
<popey> It's all very exciting.
<popey> 2014 is going to be a *very* exciting year around these parts.
<popey> IMNSHO!
<snwh> you may not smell hot oranges?
<mhall119> best kind of oranges
<snwh> mhall119, wrong.
<snwh> chocolate oranges
<popey> mmmmmmm chocolate oranges
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<mhall119> as a Floridian, I will proclaim expert-level knowledge of oranges
<popey> hah
<snwh> popey, you're missing homer-drool.mp3
<popey> whereas I have expert-level knowledge of drooling
<popey> file a bug
<sarnold> popey: hahaha, nice
<popey> ☻
<popey> it can go along with the bugs filed against http://tumbleweed.popey.com/
<popey> someone actually complained that the tumbleweed went the wrong way, so I just flipped it.
 * snwh wonders how many subdomains popey actually has
<popey> 43
<popey> hah forgot about http://subliminal.popey.com/
<mhall119> so many subdomains he doesn't even remember what they are
<popey> indeed!
<popey> many are setup on a whim when drunk
<popey> I mean, why would I need http://clock.popey.com/
<sarnold> to test oxide? :)
<popey> heh
<snwh> should index them all at index.popey.com :)
<popey> \o/ moar subdomains
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-20
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Human Solidarity Day! :-D
<mzanetti> om26er: hey. ablasche just asked me for info on the bugs you reported for QServiceFramework test failures
<mzanetti> om26er: seems the pass fine for me
<mzanetti> om26er: looks like your D-Bus setup in the test environment is not working correctly
<om26er> mzanetti, it was production setup, no chroot. but since its trusty, no guarantees
<om26er> mzanetti, that error definitely hinted at something bad with dbus
<ablasche> om26er: the question is whether the bug should have gone to the dbus guys perhaps?
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah, I tested on trusty too. both tests pass fine.
<om26er> mzanetti, ablasche you can probably close those bugs, we have them disabled in Ubuntu, I will look to re-enable them when i get around
<om26er> will try in a chroot or a container
<norman> uptime Elleo
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-21
<sega_dude> I created an app using quickly. I have a webview in the main window. In another diaglog I have buttons that I want to load websites in the webview in the main window. How do I access the webview from my new dialog?
<Akiva-Mobile> Hey folks, developing an app
<Akiva-Mobile> just wondering if ubuntu accounts allow an interface to sync with other applications
<Akiva-Mobile> you know
<Akiva-Mobile> like how you can login to stack exchange using google, facebook, or other stuff
<Akiva-Mobile> Does that sort of thing exist with ubuntu accounts?
<aquarius> Akiva-Mobile: it does. Note how you can sign into, say, discourse.ubuntu.com with Ubuntu One. See https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/account_admin/auth/otherplatforms
<GuillaumeQuittet> Hello
<WebbyIT> popey is not online? weird!
<WebbyIT> mhall119, support for scroll with keyboard on desktop for calc app :-)
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/keyboardScrollSupport/+merge/199907
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-22
<WebbyIT> popey,  support for scroll with keyboard on desktop for calc app :-)
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/keyboardScrollSupport/+merge/199907
<ogra_> hmm, is there any QMl object i cound use to feed generated svg data to ? seems Image only takes a qurl but is not able to use raw data
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-15
<ippitybippitybop> yeah? so what?
<ahoneybun> ping popey
<rpadovani> popey, o/
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva-thinkpad> morning
<Swagger1337> sudo apt get
<TommyBrunn> Hey, do you guys know of any scopes written in Go? My company is having a hack week, so I thought I'd put together a scope for our stuff, but the only thing I know less about than Go is C++, so I was hoping that I'd be able to write in in Go, but it would be nice to have something to reference.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Cat Herders Day! :-D
<TommyBrunn> I got disconnected, so I just wanted to check in case I missed something. Is it currently possible to create scopes in Go, and if so, is there a reference scope available?
<mzanetti> dpm: ping
<mzanetti> http://i.imgur.com/s9MmSmz.jpg
<Mirv> mzanetti: \o/
<Mirv> nothing against evernote other than that I don't use or need it
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> Mirv: http://notyetthere.org/data/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.latest_armhf.click
<mzanetti> it's not in the store yet
<Mirv> thanks!
<davmor2> mzanetti: what that is insanity ;)
<dpm> hi mzanetti, sorry, busy morning
<mzanetti> dpm: still busy or have a minute now?
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm a bit busy today, so I might not bee too responsive. But feel free to shoot, and if I can help I can try to answer straight away
<mzanetti> dpm: 2 questions:
<mzanetti> a) are we allowed to merge stuff to trunk in reminders?
<mzanetti> b) when are we releasing :D
<mzanetti> and one more thing:
<mzanetti> offline-mode is read for testing/reviewing
<mzanetti> *ready* even
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, we should be able to merge into trunk. Where we have to keep the gates controlled is in the store
<mzanetti> which I'm still not sure why...
<mzanetti> because it's only getting better :D
<dpm> :-)
<mzanetti> dpm: ok. I approved rpadovani's tags ui then
<dpm> thanks mzanetti
<mrqtros> balloons hello, we need your help! https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-app-new-devel-period/+merge/244656
<TommyBrunn> Creating a new Scope project yields an error. https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4db51644c27db81e825a g++ needs to be 4.9 but is 4.8. g++-4.9 is installed and the symlink at /usr/bin/g++ points to /usr/bin/g++-4.9
<mrqtros> TommyBrunn confirm
<TommyBrunn> What was with the 14.10 framework, btw. Trying it with 15.04 now, as I found an AskUbuntu post where someone had the same problem.
<TommyBrunn> Hmm. It works if I don't tick the desktop kit when creating the project, but I really need that, because the emulator doesn't work in my VM.
<TommyBrunn> Can I really not build scopes in 14.10?
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmm
<mihir> hey rpadovani
<rpadovani> mihir, o/
<mihir> hey rpadovani what's up?
<mihir> got few mins ?
<mihir> rpadovani: just wanted to get sync up with calculator, back from vacation. :P
<rpadovani> mihir, yap, nothing special, we've to implement something for the db, I'm working on cmake at the moment
<mihir> rpadovani: oh great, i just pulled reboot and works great :) mathjs working awesomely :)
<mihir> rpadovani: anything we do have in todo list and i can grab to make it work ?
<rpadovani> mihir, yap, you find a great thing!
<rpadovani> mihir, well, there is some work to do on db: atm we use u1db, but it has some perfomance issues and we cannot use sortfilterproxy with it, so we're looking for something else, but dunno what yet
<rpadovani> mihir, or, find bugs and fix them :P
<mihir> rpadovani: okay , are we planning for moving to sqllite ?
<rpadovani> mihir, dunno yet, could be a solution
<mihir> rpadovani: hmmm okay.
<rpadovani> mihir, try to implement it and look if it has good performance
<mihir> rpadovani: so if I want to do the stress testing using u1db , i have to do lots of calculation and store it ?
<rpadovani> mihir, yap, after like 100 calcs it takes 1 sec on a i7 to add a new cal
<rpadovani> *calc
<mihir> rpadovani: hmm okay , i guess we had sqllite in our old calculator right
<mihir> ?
<rpadovani> yap
<nerochiaro> bfiller: hi Bill. i was wondering if we could set up a silo with camera-app and the ubuntu ui extras, now that they have been reviewed and most bugs fixed
<bfiller> nerochiaro: yup, let me know the MR's and I'll create one
<nerochiaro> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/photo-editor/+merge/242696 and https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/photo-editor/+merge/242695
<nerochiaro> artmello_: hi, can you please ping me when you are around ?
<artmello_> nerochiaro: ping :)
<nerochiaro> artmello_: ah, ok :) i put out some time ago a review for gallery to use the new componentized photo editor. i thought florian was looking at it but actually it turns out it should be you
<nerochiaro> artmello_: the code is https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-photo-editor/+merge/243243
<nerochiaro> artmello_: so whenever you have some time if you could have a look it would be great
<artmello_> nerochiaro: sure. as soon as I fix some issues with AP tests on gallery I take a look on that
<nerochiaro> artmello_: it sounds like a big review, but it is mostly moving stuff into a component
<nerochiaro> artmello_: ok, thanks
<artmello_> nerochiaro: np
<nerochiaro> om26er: can you have a quick look please and let me know why this build is failing ? https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/photo-editor/+merge/242696
<TommyBrunn> Has anyone gotten the emulator to work in 14.10 in vmware? When I try to run it, it seems to just hang after running /lib/init/init-d-script
<om26er> nerochiaro, its not your code, the problem is in the infrastructure
<om26er> *looks like
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok. any idea if a fix is in the works and who's looking at it ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, not really sure, I have not been working with the CI team lately
<om26er> nerochiaro, can you join #ubuntu-ci-eng please, we could ask plars there
<om26er> salem_, Hi!
<om26er> salem_, regarding fix for bug 1398525
<ubot5> bug 1398525 in Canonical System Image "Proximity sensor should not control the screen when using an earphone/headset" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1398525
<om26er> the screen does not turn on if I have my hand over the sensor and I plug the headphones
<om26er> so at this stage the screen wont turn on, even if I remove my hand from the sensor
<om26er> bfiller, ^
<salem_> om26er, hm, good catch. can you check if the same happens if you pair a bluetooth headset while covering the proximity sensor?
<om26er> ok let me try that
<om26er> salem_, yes, happens with bluetooth headsets as well
<salem_> om26er, ok, thanks. can you leave a comment on that bug report?
<rpadovani> There is any PPA to have QtQuick 5.3 on trusty?
<quatrox> Hello all.  I want to try to create a click package from an app.  This app has a dependency to a library written in C.  What is the recommended approach?  Should I bundle both into one single click package?
<balloons> quatrox, yes
<quatrox> balloons: thank you.
<perrito666> god night everyone
<perrito666> I am using ubuntu 14.10 and ubuntu sdk seems to be broken/incomplete for go+qml apps is there a more bleeding edge version I could get? I am not so worried about lack of go syntax but there seems to be an error in qml with ubuntu.components
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-16
<balloons> perrito666, you could use vivid, 15.04
<perrito666> balloons: you mean as a kit?
<perrito666> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9534675/ <-- the error
<dholbach> good morning
<ybon> What is the recommended framework to put on the manifest.json nowaday? :) (I'm having "'ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2' is obsolete. Please use a newer framework")
<beuno> ybon, here's a non-human friendly version to that answer: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/api/click-framework/
<ybon> perfect, thanks :)
<beuno> ubuntu-sdk-14.10 is probably the answer you're looking for
<beuno> but, give a man a fish...
<ybon> :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Covered Anything Day! :-D
<perrito666> morning all, Ill re-ask just in case, I am using ubuntu 14.10 and just created a new go+qml project in ubuntu sdk, the basic qml created yells the following error
<perrito666> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9534675/
<ferdinando> h
<TommyBrunn> Anyone know why my breakpoints aren't being triggered in my scope? I'm setting the breakpoint in QtCreator and press the "Start Debugging" button, but the breakpoints are never triggered.
<dpm> zbenjamin, perhaps you can help TommyBrunn with his question about breakpoints? ^
<TommyBrunn> It would be most appreciated. I've never written C++ before, and not being able to use the debugger makes it a tad harder. :)
<timp> dpm: benjamin is on holidays
<balloons> ahayzen, are you on trusty?
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm on utopic :)
<balloons> ahayzen, did you ever run on trusty with the sdk ppa?
<ahayzen> balloons, yup i did all the time :)
<balloons> ahayzen, did you encounter issues with component versions?
<ahayzen> balloons, i don't think so
<ahayzen> balloons, the bigger issue i had is that the music-app stopped running on trusty when we moved to a later version of mediascanner :/
<ahayzen> balloons, but it seemed to handle 1.0 1.1 etc ok if thats what you mean?
<balloons> ahayzen, right.. It's weird it's not for someone I'm trying to help
<balloons> thanks for the sanity check
<ahayzen> balloons, weird whats the error?
<balloons> it doesn't find the 1.1 version of components, the 2.3 version of qtquick, etc. It's all symptoms of the version being too old
<ahayzen> can you even get 2.3 on trusty?
<balloons> I think it's a dist-upgrade issue.. ahayzen that was partly my question :-)
<ahayzen> 2.3 = Qt 5.3 which isn't in trusty right?
<balloons> ahayzen, that's my understanding
<ahayzen> same
<rpadovani> balloons, an italian user had the same problem yesterday. QtQuick in trusty repository and in sdk ppa for trusty is still at 2.2, and I didn't find any trusty PPA that is trustable enough. You can download Qt5.3 from the website
<ahayzen> 'trustable' hah
<balloons> rpadovani, interesting
<balloons> bzoltan_, refresh my poor memory again. What's the thoughts of having newer versions of qt on the lts?
<balloons> see the above conversation bzoltan_ ^^
<bzoltan_> balloons: I am not sure of I capture the issue ...
<bzoltan_> balloons:  we stopped backporting the new Qt releases and the Ubuntu UI components to the LTS
<balloons> bzoltan_, if I'm running 14.04 LTS and I want to develop an application I can use the sdk ppa to get the newer frameworks. However, trusty shipped with qt5.1? I think, so if I require say QtQuick 2.3, the app won't run on my desktop
<bzoltan_> balloons:  that is correct. Sadly the LTS desktops are not targets for app development with the SDK. The reason is very simple.. it i snot possible to co-install the 5.1 Qt with the 5.3 Qt.
<bzoltan_> balloons:  and we did want 5.3 Qt because it has signifucant improvements and bugfixes
<bzoltan_> balloons: I mean we do not stop anybody from the community to apt-get source the utopic/vivid Qt packages and backport them to Trusty in a PPA. After that it would be trivial to backport the UI Toolkit source packages to LTS too. So it is not impossible to make a full desktop backport.
<balloons> bzoltan_, sure. So what does the sdk ppa really get you on 14.04?
<bzoltan_> balloons:  but it can be only a community initiative because I can not promise that such backporting would be bulletproof. We do not test the Qt stack on LTS anymore
<balloons> the idea is you get newer components, but must use / test / run them inside an emulator?
<balloons> or device I guess
<bzoltan_> balloons:  QtCreator with our plugins, a click what can create you 14.10 and 15.04  chroots for building projects and emulators
<balloons> bzoltan_, thanks, that does all make sense. I just need to update my docs for folks wanting to write tests; it's really utopic or better to do it. 14.04 really won't cut it
<balloons> based on the above
<bzoltan_> balloons:  Utopic is not much better than Trusty from that aspect. The UITK is newer, yes and Qt is newer.. but once we move on to Qt5.4 the situation will be the same. Actually for writing tests it should be all the same...
<bzoltan_> balloons:  but true, that even I struggle with writing tests for non relesed UITK components...vivid is new new enough when I need to write tests for a component what exists only in the staging branch :)
<balloons> bzoltan_, I recommend people writing tests to be running the devel version, but that's not always possible. At least if you can run the last release you can get by
<balloons> ahh yes, I've been there
<bzoltan_> balloons: it would be cool to be able to run AP tests on the emulator
<balloons> bzoltan_, it technically works; depending on the test some run better than others. Actually I'm curious now about setting up an lxc container and running apps and tests inside of it
<balloons> I think nik90_ did this long ago?
<bzoltan_> balloons:  I have heard about 4-5 people mentioning the LXC as the finding of the golden pot ... all of them gave up :) It looks like a viable path, but it is not
<ahayzen> ..does audio work in the emulator yet? this was the limitation stopping us trying music's autopilot in the emulator last time
<bzoltan_> balloons: how do you mean that AP test work on emulator? How the input events made? Can you use touch and keyboard events?
<balloons> I feel like generally I want a fast environment that lets me iterate on tests quickly during development, so that's the desktop as I get all my tools as well. For confirmation, I would simply run on a device. For that reason, I'm not sure the emulator makes a ton of sense as a target, as I would not want to run tests against it during test development (too slow)
<balloons> bzoltan_, you can run AP tests as-is on the emulator unmodified. The issues I found last time I tried was apps talking too long (timeout issues) and memory issues (emulator kills AP thread)
<nik90_> balloons: yeah I use lxc to run the tests
<nik90_> I just created a new vivid lxc
<nik90_> http://nik90.com/fiddling-around-with-lxc-containers/
<bzoltan_> balloons:  wow, that is new to me. Good to hear. Last time I tried (several months ago) I could not even install the AP packages
<balloons> nik90_, hmm. So you are able to develop and test happily on 14.04 then?
<balloons> bzoltan_, nik90_ so we could / should ship an lxc container package that would set this up for you transparently and run the sdk from it yes?
<bzoltan_> nik90_: balloons: I would not ever suggest that to anybody. You are free to do it, but I do not promise any sort of support for the SDK or for the UITK when it is used in LXC or other virtual environment. The sole reason is that we do not have resources to test the whole SDK in LXC.
<bzoltan_> nik90_: can you create click chroots or run an emulator in the LXC?
<nik90_> balloons: yes, I ain't leaving 14.04 :D
<nik90_> bzoltan_: nope
<nik90_> bzoltan_: but that's got to do with how I create the chroot..
<nik90_> bzoltan_: which is why I use 14.04 with emulator , and then use the lxc container only for testing (ap + qml tests)
<nik90_> since AP and QML Tests require tests to be run natively
<bzoltan_> nik90_: I hardly ever run any test natively, but i am privileged to have a real device.
<bzoltan_> nik90_: I think that ubuntu people were too long spoiled with the comfort that the development - build -runtime environment were the same ... well, not really anymore :) But I see developers are still emotionally bonded to the old practices.
<nik90_> bzoltan_: I try to run the tests natively before every MP since I used to use my real device for daily dogfooding with rtm
<bzoltan_> nik90_:  so instead of fooling ourself with the fake comfort of running tests on desktop :) i would rather fix the QA process and make a real device able to to test MPs
<nik90_> bzoltan_: +
<nik90_> bzoltan_: its just that, running things natively can be done within 1-2 seconds which is so fast...compared to running on emulator or on a device...
<nik90_> but that said, I have stuck to 14.04 with emulator for development
<nik90_> so I am doing what you recommend
<bzoltan_> nik90_: and that is the desk of balloons :) The ultimate solution would be click package all the AP stuff with the app you want to test and do not taint the device
<bzoltan_> nik90_:  I am happy that you use 14.04 :) because we do not have much dogfooders on LTS
<balloons> interesting interesting
<balloons> so you can't create a build target inside your lxc sdk nik90_ ?
<balloons> nik90_, and yes the sdk ppa gives you enough to develop with the newer frameworks, even though you are on 14.04 and can't run the app natively that you are developing
<bzoltan_> balloons: we have functions in the SDK to run AP tests for an app. I would love to extend it to "run the AP tests of the app on the target device". Sadly it is not possible on a stock image... because bunch of packages are not installed
<balloons> bzoltan_, you need to use adt. Have you ever used it?
<balloons> basically autopkgtest should setup the entire environment on the device and run the tests. You should be able to easily script into that and return the results to the user
<balloons> it's what CI is transitioning to
<bzoltan_> balloons: adt? Does not ring a bell
<balloons> bzoltan_, autopkgtest?
<bzoltan_> balloons:  that one I know... but how can I use it on a readonly stock device?
<balloons> bzoltan_, I talk about it in this post: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/09/autopilot-test-runners.html
<bzoltan_> balloons: wow...`adt-run --click com.ubuntu.music --- ssh -s adb` is that all???
<balloons> bzoltan_, yes.
<balloons> bzoltan_, for the sdk, I would imagine you should pass the local folder too so it runs the local tests
<bzoltan_> balloons:  dude :) you made me two wows in an hour. that is a new record this week
<bzoltan_> balloons:  thank you a bunch
<balloons> bzoltan_, since developer mode landed, support is added for that as well, you just need to pass your password
<balloons> bzoltan_, this might also be useful: https://people.debian.org/~mpitt/autopkgtest/README.running-tests.html
<balloons> technically adt-run will also run and setup inside an lxc environment as well.. that might be an easier suggestion per our previous conversation about setting up an lxc container just for tests
<nik90_> balloons: no I cannot create a chroot inside the lxc
<nik90_> balloons: I get some permission errors
<balloons> mm, that partially makes sense nik90_
<nik90_> I talked to strgraber and he said that was an issue
<nik90_> but that's fine....I dont use the lxc for anything else
<balloons> ahayzen, is this still valid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1261587
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1261587 in Ubuntu Music App " Autopilot Testcase Needed: When the library has an empty state" [Low,Triaged]
<balloons> does music need anymore AP tests ahayzen ?
<bzoltan_> nik90_: balloons: Yeps, that was the showstopper for me last time when I tried to use LXC for testing the SDK
<ahayzen> balloons, we always need more ap tests :)
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah that one is still valid...and we've found that there is a bug in trunk todo with empty library :/
<ahayzen> balloons, so that test would have been useful :P
<ahayzen> balloons, and i need to rebase those url-dispatcher tests to the remix and try and land them again
<balloons> ahayzen, I just sent a mail to the list making sure all the needs are filed as bugs, and tagged with needs-autopilot-test
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i'll have a scan through the bugs this evening :) .. i've just finished my last exam so i'm 'free' again \o/
<balloons> ahayzen, awesome.. I don't want Letozaf_ to get bored ;-)
<ahayzen> balloons, hehe
<ahayzen> balloons, i've been playing about with QmlUnitTests while writing a Bacon2d game... i guess we should be using them more in the music-app?
<ahayzen> balloons, is there a guide somewhere with more info about *where* to use them? like that acceptance test guide for AP?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, are you writing QmlUnitTests for your bacon2d game?
<kenvandine> :-D
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i have a basic one that loads one of my objects and checks it collides with another ;)
<kenvandine> awesome
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i also have autopilot tests to check that the menus/pause/resume functions
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, hi
<kenvandine> ahayzen, that's great, i've started on some qmltests, mostly to detect API breakages
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i'm nearly ready to release a 'beta' to the store :) just a few minor bugs to resolve
<kenvandine> but we need both
<kenvandine> ahayzen, that's awesome
<kenvandine> can't wait to see it
<ahayzen> kenvandine, but i think my bacon2d version is massively out of date, it is the one from the sprint?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, yeah i just finished exams today so i can get back to work on it :)
<kenvandine> yeah, we've broken the API since then :)
<kenvandine> i think...
<kenvandine> maybe it was before
<ahayzen> kenvandine, what did you break? .. just of interest
<kenvandine> yeah, that landed on nov 3
<kenvandine> it was the box2d stuff
<balloons> ahayzen, on qmltests, yes. I would point you at the following: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquick-qtquicktest.html http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qttest-testcase.html and http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22396/writing-unit-tests-for-qml-applications/
<kenvandine> upstream qml-box2d refactored their code to make it easier for us to integrate it
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks :)
<kenvandine> so in integrating their changes, we had to change our API a bit
<ahayzen> ah right
<kenvandine> but this is much better and it'll be easier to maintain
<kenvandine> one of the things we wanted to do before releasing 1.0
<ahayzen> i also noticed that i can use the sensors (TiltSensor) with no apparmor policy... but looks like jdstrand is away?
<kenvandine> i have one more planned API break before 1.0, which is pretty small
<ahayzen> would be awesome to have a 1.0 :)
<kenvandine> oh?
<ahayzen> yeah it says "policy pending due to LP: #1227116"
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1227116 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Trusty) "qtsensors tilt and rotation is non-functional" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227116
<ahayzen> on the app-confinement docs next to the 'sensors' policy
<ahayzen> but ^^ bug is fixed and the sensors now work...so i suspect that policy *should* be enforced?
<kenvandine> yeah, should be
<ahayzen> i'll ping him next time i see him online :)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, https://github.com/rpadovani/100balls/pull/6
<kenvandine> if you want to see the changes i needed to make to 100balls to support the API changes
<kenvandine> ahayzen, the other API break is going to involve added a state property to Game, which is an enum
<kenvandine> and making running on the scene read-only
<kenvandine> so you have to pause the game by changing the property on game
<kenvandine> and it'll handle things like pausing the game when the app suspends, etc
<ahayzen> i pause it by changing the running property at the moment?
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> but to do this right, we need more than a boolean
<kenvandine> so i'm making it an enum on Game
<ahayzen> ah cool  :)
<kenvandine> which the controls the running property on the currentScene
<kenvandine> it'll be much better :)
<ahayzen> :)
<kenvandine> not quite ready to land it
<kenvandine> i need to figure out how to wire it up to the spirte animations
<kenvandine> so they stop too
<ahayzen> heh
<ahayzen> kenvandine, is there a way of telling if something has come to a 'rest' in a certain direction... eg tell when an object hits the ground and stays?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i tried just listening to the velocity is zero but that doesn't help as then it counts it as zero when it is at the top of the 'jump'
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: hi
<ahayzen> unless i just listen to when it collides
<kenvandine> ahayzen, i think there is an sleeping property
<kenvandine> but that might be noisy
<ahayzen> kenvandine, note it can move left/right as well
<kenvandine> you could just listen to collisions
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, rpadovani told me  some very big branches are landing in reminders, I was wondering If It's better to wait for writing autopilot tests, or may I carry on all the same ?
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: hmm... good question
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, :-)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, in pathwind i listen for collisions then change the sprite based on what it collided with
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: this is the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/offline-mode/+merge/244713
<kenvandine> so hits the ground it changes to walking
<ahayzen> yeah i think collisions maybe best i'll have a play
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: the ui didn't change much
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: but it supports offline mode now.
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: I'd be happy to get some feedback of that
<ahayzen> basically my character can 'jump' but you can only jump when your touching the ground...at the moment if you happen to hit jump at the 'top' of the jump then you can double jump :)
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> cool
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, ok I will take a look and let you know
<ahayzen> so i think having something that just knows when it has collided with the ground and then allows you to jump again may be enough
<kenvandine> ahayzen, i think you can also setup a contact and see if you are touching something
<kenvandine> i've never done that
<ahayzen> ooo that would be cool
<ahayzen> how would i do that though lol
<kenvandine> i've never tried that :)
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I see that it needs fixing for CI, shall I try it all the same ?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, Box2DContact has a isTouching function
<ahayzen> kenvandine, is that in the QML interface? ...i've just been using this as my reference http://bacon2d.com/docs :)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, ok, i think you can just use onBeginContact and onEndContact
<kenvandine> between fixtures
<kenvandine> so when you begin contact with a specific fixture set a property
<kenvandine> and onEndContact you toggle it?
<kenvandine> maybe
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ah yeah that should work :)
<kenvandine> there is a contacts example in the source
<kenvandine> uses those signals
<kenvandine> so onBeginContact check what the other fixture is, and if it's the one you care about set your proerty
<kenvandine> property
<ahayzen> i already use onBeginContact for my 'ball' :)
<kenvandine> i usually do that by adding an objectName property to my entity
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> so i can use other.target.objectName
<kenvandine> although target there is part of the new API
<kenvandine> but you can do other.parent
<kenvandine> i think
<ahayzen> yeah other.parent is what i've used
<kenvandine> the latest stuff adds a target property to the body
<kenvandine> which is set to the entity
<ahayzen> sweet :)
<ahayzen> thanks for the pointers this should stop my double jumping issue hehe :)
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: pushed a fix
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, ok thanks
<kenvandine> ahayzen, great!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-17
<ahoneybun> I;m trying to get my app renamed in the store but can;t seem to get it to work
<dholbach> good morning
<techneut92> hello
<techneut92> does anyone have this error or knows how to fix it? got it on all my ubuntu devices..: Error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtMultimedia/plugins.qmltypes:0:0: Expected a single import
<sverzegnassi> Error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtMultimedia/plugins.qmltypes:0:0: Expected a single import
<sverzegnassi> oops... sorry pasted in the wrong textfield :P
<sverzegnassi> I'm taking a look if I found anything about it
<sverzegnassi> techneut92: what project are you trying to build? Scope, app, etc? Probably we need more information to get an answer :)
<techneut92> haha no problem. thanks :) i googled around a lot already... couldn' t find the proper data about it
<techneut92> ubuntu > app with tabbed ui
<sverzegnassi_> techneut92: i found something on launchpad: bug #1391480
<ubot5> bug 1391480 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Creating template scope shows many "failed" info" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391480
<techneut92> found that too.. couldn' t make much of it
<sverzegnassi_> if everything works well with your app, it isn't probably something so critical (just my opinion)
<techneut92> i have been trying the Torch object.. didn' t work so far.. can be because i use a nexus 5 :p
<sverzegnassi_> it's for that reason ;) i have a nexus 5 too
<sverzegnassi_> or, at least, it's the explanation i gave to me some time ago
<techneut92> aa.. i have to go now.. i' ll give the media player a try then when i' m back ^^
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wright Brothers Day! :-D
<Mirv> dholbach: hey! could you check, I assume gallery 2.9.1.1049 is not found in the store? (perhaps url https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/507/)
<Mirv> I tried to upload it, but unfortunately it complains about invalid framework :(
<dholbach> Current approved version:2.9.1.1101
<dholbach> Mirv, ^
<Mirv> dholbach: eh.. so they've actually published one from trunk instead of the rtm branch, so it's even more broken :(
<dholbach> I have no idea, I'm sorry
<dholbach> I just looked up what's visible in there :-/
<Mirv> dholbach: yes, very helpful thank you! the 1101 is a revision that only appears in lp:gallery-app
<dholbach> ok
<alci> hi all.
<alci> I'm still fighting to setup a working dev environment :-) I reinstalled my system to solve https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1401019
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1401019 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-emulator fails to create a device: Unable to mount temp dir" [Undecided,Invalid]
<alci> So now ubuntu-emulator works.
<alci> I also installed intltool in the kits to make the Simple UI with internationalization work. Fine.
<alci> Now, I encounter the following error when trying to deploy to virtual device: :-1: error: Could not connect to host: SSH Protocol error: Server and client capabilities don't match. Client list was: aes128-cbc,3des-cbc. Server list was aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com. Did the emulator fail to start?
<alci> Any idea ?
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ping
<TommyBrunn> Does anyone know why any output from my scope is being swallowed? Even just `std::cout << "Testing"` yields nothing. I get output, just nothing that I try to print from my scope. It's a bit challenging to develop when breakpoints aren't being triggered and any output disappears into the void. :D
<davidcalle> TommyBrunn, is cerr working?
<TommyBrunn> Yeah, that worked.
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone. I've got a quick question: How are traditional apps going to be handled when click packages become the norm? Will traditionally packaged apps still be as discoverable in the Software Center or...?
<CajunTechie> Perhaps that's covered somewhere but I can't find an answer
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, hi
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I am getting this error when building reminders-app in qtcreator : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9554152/
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: install qtpim5-dev
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, thanks :)
<mzanetti> yw
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, other question, in online accounts do I have to add a normal evernote account or a developer one ?
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: if you just build and run it normally, you need a normal account
<mzanetti> if you want a sandbox account, you need to start the application passing the --sandbox parameter
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: I thinke the autopilot tests use the --sandbox argument for example
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, but in online accounts I am able to add only the normal evernote account
<mzanetti> hmm... strange
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, and  account-plugin-evernote is installed
<mzanetti> do you only see the sandbox one?
<mzanetti> phone or desktop?
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, in online accounts on my desktop I can only add the normal evernote account I have no chance to add the sandbox one
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I have a sandbox account but cannot add it on desktop
<mzanetti> oh, sorry, I misread... so everything should be fine, no?
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, will the autopilot tests work with the normal evernote account _
<mzanetti> do you want to run the app and use it, or do you want to run the autopilot tests?
<Letozaf_> ?
<mzanetti> I don't know tbh :)
<mzanetti> it should work
<mzanetti> let me check
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I wanted to try both autopilot tests and run the app with autopilot launch and vis for instance
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: I see both plugins in apt
<mzanetti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9554446/
<mzanetti> so if you install both I think you can add both accounts
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, ok I think I understood now
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I need the account-plugin-evernote-sandbox thought I needed only the  account-plugin-evernote one
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, sorry :(
<mzanetti> no problem :)
<mzanetti> just remember, if the app is started without parameters, the normal account will be used, if the --sandbox account is passed, it will use the sandbox account
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, thanks
<rpadovani> yay, new responsive design \o/ http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/
<rpadovani> thanks mhall119 :D
<sl1rpy> anyone here help me with qt designer?
<rpadovani> sl1rpy, don't ask for help, write your question, if someone is able to reply will do
<sl1rpy> im having trouble "activating" the central widget in qt designer.  im following an article https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6044836/how-to-make-a-qt-widget-grow-with-the-window-size/6045152#6045152 and they circle the icon next to the central widget but when i click on the icon is doesnt do anything.
<sl1rpy> how do i "activate" it?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-18
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> mzanetti, morning o/ rpadovani pinged me saying he cannot make it to today's meeting, and I've still got a few things to sort out regarding the new developer.ubuntu.com announcement. Would you mind if we postpone today's meeting and we have perhaps an ad-hoc call later on in the day?
<mzanetti> dpm: ok. works or me. I just wouldn't like to completely skip it again
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, I figured so
<dpm> ok, let's talk later on, then
<mzanetti> ack
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Free Shipping Day! :-D
<justCarakas> whoooo order ALL the stuff
<dholbach> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1403814/+merge/245084
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<dpm> dholbach, reviewed, added a small comment
<dholbach> haha, yes
<dholbach> dpm, updated and pushed some other small fixes
<dholbach> I <3 the new developer site
<dpm> yeah
<dholbach> pushed another fix
<dholbach> dpm, sorry for pushing a bunch of other fixes into the same branch - they were all related to string fixes / translations though :)
<dpm> dholbach, that's fine, will look at them in a few mins
<dholbach> cool
<popey> ☹ my backup took way too long, figured out that /var/lib/schroot/mount... has a link to /home in it, so I was backing up my /home 3 times.. bzoltan_ zbenjamin is there another way to expose /home in that schroot?
<mrjenskay> join jens_chat
<bzoltan_> popey: there is only one way to expose a folder to chroot... but the schroot mounts are thre troublemakers, we are working on them right now. It is fundamentally an schroot issue.
<popey> ok
 * popey excludes them from backups for now
<bzoltan_> popey:  we are working on a solution that the SDK keeps an eye on the mount points and  umounts them when needed. But I will check if the /home is really necessary  there
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ping
<mzanetti> dpm: hey
<dpm> hey mzanetti, not ignoring you, I've been in calls up until now, sorry
<mzanetti> dpm: just wanted to let you know that the push server is being deployed as we speak
<dpm> oh, wow!
<dpm> nice work with the client implementation and working with the server guys
<mzanetti> dpm: so I guess we'll get the production url in a bit, please try to get that enabled by the evernote guys asap so I can test my app properly
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, I'll see what I can do, but to set expectations, asap with Xmas holiday coming up might be a bit relative :)
<mzanetti> yeah, I know
<mzanetti> but in case there's someone sitting there till tomorrow it'd be great if he gets that ticket still
<mzanetti> shouldn't be a huge effort for them to activate it
<dpm> mhall119, added you to the site editors team: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntudeveloperportal-editors/+members
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Hello! o/ I have made a few changes to the sub reddit css if you want to check it out :D Just made a a little nicer if you can even notice it haha¬!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-19
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Underdog Day! :-D
<justCarakas> good morning JamesTait
<JamesTait> justCarakas, o/
<ahayzen> timp, ping
<timp> ahayzen: hello
<ahayzen> timp, is it possible in a pure QML app to make it fullscreen? ... i know you can do it in a QML/c++ or webapp
<timp> ahayzen: a desktop app?
<ahayzen> timp, no on the phone
<timp> ahayzen: I'm not sure, but for phone it may be a setting in your desktop file
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> timp, i can't see anything in the camera apps desktop file...but i assume that does it via c++?
<timp> hmm. I may be wrong about the desktop file then
<ahayzen> timp, in a webapp you use Window {} instead of MainView {} ? should i just use that for the QML app as well?
<ahayzen> ...but then you don't have some of the same properties available
<timp> ahayzen: I see that the camera-app indeed does it in cpp.
<ahayzen> timp, is there any way of accessing that from QML?
<timp> I think we should ask some unity8-dev about these things
<ahayzen> i spot in some webapps that they do Window { visibility: Window.FullScreen }
<ahayzen> but then i assume you can't use the MainView ?
<timp> maybe Saviq or mzanetti are around?
<timp> ahayzen: if you have a Window you can put the MainView inside of that
<ahayzen> ooo
<ahayzen> timp, i suspect that might work :) ... i'll try that after lunch thanks for the help :)
<timp> I never explicitly define a Window though.
<ahayzen> timp, i'll try it see if it works...
<ahayzen> timp, well its fullscreen but its gets confused about rotation or which way around the view is or something and i get "Conflicting properties 'visible' and 'visibility'"
<ahayzen> timp, ok managed to get rid of the error and reduced the rotation confusion a little
<timp> ahayzen: some of the orientation support that is now in UITK is moving to unity
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> oh with the shell rotation?
<timp> ahayzen: see the revisions here by Daniel https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging
<timp> best ask him, he knows more about it. But I don't see him around now.
<ahayzen> looks pretty cool :)
<ahayzen> do you know if there is any way to tell if the device you are working with has a particular sensor? eg if it has a tiltsensor?
<timp> we don't have that in ui toolkit. Maybe you'd need cpp for that
<ahayzen> heh ok :)
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle: we're done with replacing 作用域 :)
<dholbach> now for the rest of the links which need fixing :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, yay :)
<dholbach> jdstrand, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/app-confinement/ and https://developer.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/apps/platform/guides/app-confinement/ refer to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-sensors/+bug/1227116 - I guess we can remove the link to the bug now?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1227116 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Trusty) "qtsensors tilt and rotation is non-functional" [Medium,Fix released]
<davidcalle> dholbach, dpm, one interesting/subtle thing to note for page layouts: the number of cols used by an item is relative to the parent one *on a twleve cols base*. eg: <div class="four-col"> inside a "twelve-col" div is the same size as a "six-col" div inside an "eight-col" div.
<dholbach> davidcalle, I tried never to touch any of those items
<davidcalle> dholbach, you should, it's "fun" ;-)
<dholbach> no :)
<dholbach> I have enough fun in the area I'm working on :)
 * dpm reads that twice
<dpm> davidcalle, good to know, thanks! I generally try to have one single twelve-col parent, in which page would you use cols inside an eight-col parent?
<davidcalle> dpm, all the text (as requested by you) :p
<davidcalle> dpm, jk, images in text. I'm aligning them to the grid
<dpm> davidcalle, yeah :) but I mean, in which page have you used columns inside that?
<dpm> do you have an example?
<davidcalle> dpm, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/html-5/tutorials/cordova-camera-app-tutorial
<davidcalle> dpm, the page is not finished (still waiting on the middle section), but images are four-col
<davidcalle> dpm, of course, you can also switch back to twelve for images
<dpm> davidcalle, ok, gotcha. But do images not float to the left in any case?
<dpm> man, btw, the tutorials and the guides are looking fantastic with the new site
<dpm> davidcalle, another thing we could do for long images is to put them on the empty 4-col at the right. This is just a thought, I'm not asking to change it :)
<davidcalle> dpm, yes, but with cols, all image sizes are consistent, you can align them, side by side, etc. Which brings back some flexibility to that wonderful editor we will learn to love one day.
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> ok, makes sense
<davidcalle> dpm, indeed, but the android dev site does it and it's not that great in terms of readability (but it works well to introduce a new section or a new theme, though)
<dpm> ok
<davidcalle> ( a bit like a hero img)
<mzanetti> timp: what up?
<timp> mzanetti: ahayzen was having some questions about running apps fullscreen on the phone (is that possible from qml, or do you need cpp for that?). I didn't really know the answer so I was looking for a unity8-dev to help out
<mzanetti> ah. I'm not sure tbh... I know the gallery app uses it so it must be possible somehow
<mzanetti> might well be that it just does QQuickView->showFullscreen()
<mzanetti> timp: ahayzen: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk/view/head:/src/gallery-application.cpp#L242
<mzanetti> timp: I guess this means MainView lacks
<timp> mzanetti: thanks
<timp> mzanetti: MainView is written in qml only and inherits from some other qml components
<timp> mzanetti: so it may be a bit tricky to add a "fullscreen" property there
<timp> should be possible though.. Not sure if we want that. Do many apps need a fullscreen mode?
<jdstrand> dholbach: yes, thjat can be removed
<jdstrand> dholbach: is that something you are looking at or shall I?
<aquarius> dpm, do you know of any popular apps which use URLDispatcher (that is: they register themselves for handling a "special" URL) other than the clock ("alarm:"), the music app ("album:"), and the messaging app ("message:") ?
<ahayzen> timp, mzanetti, thanks :) i've nearly managed to hack window around mainview to work
<ahayzen> jdstrand, ping
<jdstrand> ahayzen: hey
<ahayzen> jdstrand, Hey, i've been writing a game that uses a TiltSensor and have noticed I do not need any apparmor policies? I have checked here http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/app-confinement/ and it says by the 'sensor' policy 'policy pending due to LP: #1227116', but that bug is now resolved. So should this policy exist and be enforced?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1227116 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Trusty) "qtsensors tilt and rotation is non-functional" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227116
<jdstrand> ahayzen: what policy version are you using?
<ahayzen> jdstrand, 1.2
<jdstrand> ahayzen: you are supposed to get haptic for free, and then get fill access to usensorsd via 'sensors'
<jdstrand> s/fill/full/
<ahayzen> jdstrand, i seem to be able to run with no policies and can access the TiltSensor readings
<jdstrand> oh, and there there is: 'apps may always use the accelerometer and orientation sensor'
<jdstrand> /etc/xdg/QtProject/Sensors.conf r,
<ahayzen> ah
<mzanetti> ahayzen: please let me know how you get it to work in qml only
<mzanetti> I'd need that for a bunch of apps too (didn't really investigate)
<mzanetti> timp: yes, I'd say many need that. especially games
<ahayzen> mzanetti, basically i've done this https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/volleyball2d/fullscreen/+merge/245196
<ahayzen> mzanetti, just put the MainView inside the Window as timp said
<mzanetti> ahayzen: nice. thanks
<ahayzen> mzanetti, i then just had to play about with my detection of when it is in portrait
<timp> mzanetti: Should games use MainView? That's there mainly to add the app header, and (currently) automatic orientation
<timp> hmm let me check ahayzen's code :)
<ahayzen> timp, my game uses Page {} for the settings etc
<ahayzen> timp, but yeah most just directly put the Game {} directly instead of MainView IIRC
<timp> ahayzen: oh the change is not that big :) nice!
<mzanetti> timp: how does that work with applicationId stuff then if you don't use a MainView?
<ahayzen> ^^ was my other thought
<timp> hmm
<timp> mzanetti: that's the applicationName property?
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> ahayzen: love that game btw
<mzanetti> have been playing an hour at least yesterday :D
<ahayzen> mzanetti, awesome thanks :) still some stuff to clean up but the basis is there
<mzanetti> but man... it's hard!
<timp> mzanetti: all that MainView does with that is this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9569973/
<mzanetti> didn't win a single time
<ahayzen> yeah there is no AI difficulty levels yet
<timp> so that can easily be repoduced without the MainView
<mzanetti> timp: ah ok, yep, that seems ok
<timp> but ahayzen's solution with a MainView inside a fullscreen Window looks like a good solution anyway :)
<ahayzen> its just on 'hardest' ... i know a way to *always* win though ;) although i'll patch that soon with some new AI logic hehe
<mzanetti> I managed to lose 5:4 at best
<ahayzen> hah
<dholbach> jdstrand, will do
<jdstrand> dholbach: thanks!
<dholbach> done :)
<jdstrand> cool
<dpm> aquarius, reminder does, but I'm not sure that is in trunk yet
<mzanetti> jdstrand: hey, when developing apps it's really annoying that the system constantly prints some "Error opening shm" into the app's debug messages. I've looked into the code that prints it and I have a feeling it's denied by apparmor to access that.
<mzanetti> what would you say would be way to go to fix that? I guess we won't allow it to access that... but then I don't really know if lttng is even useful without it
<aquarius> dpm, ooh, really? who do I ask about details of that?
<popey> aquarius: mzanetti ☻
<mzanetti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/main.cpp#L60
<mzanetti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/qml/reminders.qml#L56
<mzanetti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/manifest.json.in#L11
<mzanetti> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/view/head:/reminders.url-dispatcher
<mzanetti> aquarius: ^
<aquarius> aha, evernote: URLs.
 * aquarius rtfs :)
<aquarius> ah, darn, I can't provide the *text* for a note via uridispatcher.
<mzanetti> nope... I guess we could add that
<aquarius> does the reminders app run on 14.04?
<mzanetti> yes
<aquarius> (desktop)
<mzanetti> it's in apt
<mzanetti> although I'm not sure if url-dispatcher does
<aquarius> might add it myself. I'll think about it. It's all part of my Current Master Plan :)
<mzanetti> its quite straight forward... you just create that json file describing you url, register that in the manifest file
<mzanetti> then, if the app is running you'll get calls from UriHandler.onOpened
<aquarius> *nod* yep
<mzanetti> if not, the app will be started and the uri passed as cmdline arg
<aquarius> hrm. Trying to build it in Ubuntu SDK, I get "error: [CMakeFiles/com.ubuntu.reminders.desktop] Error 127"
<aquarius> useful, Ubuntu SDK. Not.
<aquarius> aha! there is a COmpile Output tab with actual errors in. GOod :)
 * aquarius installs intltool 
<aquarius> mzanetti, how do I run it? I can build it now, but clicking the big Run triangle in Ubuntu SDK says "no executable specified"
<aquarius> ah, I need to select "reminders2", do I?
<aquarius> hm. "module "QtQuick" version 2.3 is not installed "
<aquarius> mzanetti, are you sure this works on 14.04? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=reminders-app only has it packaged for 14.10 and vivid
<mzanetti> aquarius: hmm... trunk might not. however you should be able to just change the imports to QtQuick 2.2 and it should work
<mzanetti> oh, you said 14.04
<mzanetti> then you might need QtQuick 2.1 :D
<mzanetti> aquarius: but unless you install it with click, I don't think url-dispatcher works on the desktop
<aquarius> changing to 2.2 seems to work
<mzanetti> ok
<aquarius> I'm fine with urldispatcher not working - I can just run the app with the url on the command line
<aquarius> and edit the tests
<aquarius> but! having changed to 2.2, I still get an error when running
<aquarius> qml/components/RtfButton.qml:26:32: Invalid alias location
<aquarius>          property alias iconSource: icon.source
<aquarius> don't even know what that means
 * aquarius googles :)
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> aquarius: I guess you can work around that by changing it to: property alias iconSource: icon.iconSource
<aquarius> I have temporarily worked around it by making that a string property, which means that I won't get any icons, but I can live with that :)
<mzanetti> let me dig out the old docs
<mzanetti> ok
<aquarius> wtf? Now it's claiming that AccountServiceModel doesn't have an applicationId property, which indeed it does not according to the docs, but then how did it ever work for anyone?
<aquarius>              applicationId: "com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders"
<aquarius> qml/reminders.qml:248:9: Cannot assign to non-existent property "applicationId"
<mzanetti> aquarius: well, it probably does have that in the newer version, no?
<aquarius> but you're not *using* a newer version; you're using Ubuntu.Components 1.1.
<mzanetti> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.AccountServiceModel/
<aquarius> unless the SDK makes breaking changes while keeping the same version number?
<mzanetti> fair point
<mzanetti> mardy: ^
<aquarius> what? that's a possibility? I was joking!
 * aquarius does the angry look.
<aquarius> this is what version numbers are *for*!
<mzanetti> aquarius: well, it's in the import of Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts
<aquarius> mardy, ping, then :)
<mzanetti> and yeah, according to the docs it's still at 0.1
<aquarius> ya, if you were using a newer version than I have then I'd have failed on the import
<aquarius> which means that new properties got added to Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts 0.1 rather than a new version number
<mzanetti> yes
<aquarius> and that means it won't run on 14.04 but it's impossible to tell why :(
 * aquarius looks sad.
<mzanetti> well, not impossible to tell, but yeah, you do have a point
<mzanetti> aquarius: in any case, you can just comment that line away and get going
<mzanetti> it won't break much iirc
<aquarius> yay! now it starts up at least
<mzanetti> sooo. now the real online accounts fun :D
<mzanetti> you have to add a evernote account in systemsettings (the desktop one)
<mzanetti> you can install online-accounts-plugin-evernote for that
<aquarius> *nod*
<mzanetti> then restart the app and *it should* work
<mardy> aquarius, mzanetti: the applicationId was indeed a later addition, let me check when it happened...
<aquarius> am just filing an aggravated bug for mardy to read ;)
<aquarius> mardy, aha, you're here. I don't mind that new properties were added, that's fine -- I mind that the version number stayed the same, so I can't tell whether the version I have will work or not.
<mardy> aquarius: so, it happened in May, and indeed I forgot to bump the version number
<aquarius> mardy, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.AccountServiceModel/ and http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts.AccountServiceModel/ have different API and the same version number :(
<aquarius> is it worth me filing a bug about it, or is it now too late?
<mardy> aquarius: right, please file a bug, I guess we can bump the version number, then push the new lib to 14.10 and re-update the docs
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/accounts-qml-module/+bug/1404272 filed :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1404272 in accounts-qml-module "QML Accounts API changed without version number change" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> mzanetti, do I use my existing evernote account, or do I create a new one for the sandbox?
<mzanetti> aquarius: however you want. if you want sandbox, you need to install account-plugin-evernote-sandbox and start the app with --sandbox
<aquarius> mzanetti, 14.04 only has the sandbox plugin for online accounts, afaict
<mzanetti> hmm, really
<mzanetti> yeah... could be
<aquarius> $ apt-cache search evernote
<aquarius> account-plugin-evernote - Allow Ubuntu to access the Evernote developer sandbox
<mzanetti> right.. then we created the production one only afterwards
<aquarius> ah, using my real account doesn't work, so I'll create a new one :)
<mzanetti> I'd like to recommend you to use the offline-mode branch which would allow you to use the app without evernote account
<mzanetti> however, I really don't know how that behaves on 14.04
<aquarius> I would, but you only handle evernote: URLs, right?
<mzanetti> we handle them offline too :)
<mzanetti> if you want to try: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/offline-mode/+merge/244713
<aquarius> :-)
<mzanetti> I thought before I should probably change it to reminders:// now that we don't have a hard dep on evernote any more
<aquarius> indeed :)
<mzanetti> aquarius: there are rumors you saw an ubuntu phone :)
<mzanetti> exciting times, eh?
<aquarius> yes!
<aquarius> I got a nice little briefing from cparrino and rupinder
<aquarius> I really like the pitch -- not locking your stuff up behind a grid of icons.
<aquarius> hm. We now start up OK, but I get the spinner for ever... and a ton of warnings
<aquarius> Error fetching username: "Not connected."
<aquarius> that seems relevant...
<dholbach> dpm, what do we do about http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/cookbook/?
<mzanetti> aquarius: that's with trunk or the offline-mode branch?
<aquarius> trunk
<aquarius> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9570579/
<mzanetti> hmm... it should get the account from OA now and then connect
<aquarius> line 15 is where userstore.cpp throws the error about not being connected
<mzanetti> ah no, it did that
 * mzanetti looks up the code
<mzanetti> ah right... mismatch in the plugin and the app (as you have the old OA plugin)
<mzanetti> aquarius: edit reminders.qml:262
<mzanetti> change it to EvernoteConnection.hostname = "http://sandbox.evernote.com"
<mzanetti> or actually https://sandbox.evernote.com
<aquarius> ok, progress... no more spinner. Now the connection actually fails and the app catches it
<mzanetti> hmpf
<mzanetti> have a meeting now
<aquarius> I don't think that's the right URL. I'll look into it
<aquarius> getting Thrift: Fri Dec 19 15:31:06 2014 TSocket::open() getaddrinfo() <Host: http://sandbox.evernote.com Port: 443>Name or service not known
<aquarius> for both http and https
<aquarius> ahaha!
<aquarius> it's a hostname, not a url :)
<aquarius> and now I am connected!
<mzanetti> ah :)
<aquarius> mzanetti, have filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1404289 whining about needlessly requiring qtquick 2.3 ;-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1404289 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Imports QtQuick 2.3 when it doesn't need it and works with 2.2" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> mzanetti, also, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9570863/ improves the URL parser a bit, allowing arbitrary query strings, and implements one example: you can specify the title of a newly created note.
<aquarius> mzanetti, it's not a proper merge request because I also had to make about a million comment-this-out-so-it-works-on-14.04 changes which should not be merged :)
<aquarius> mzanetti, I'd have allowed specifying the body of the new note in the querystring as well, but I don't know how to do that; NotesStore.createNote does not return the note it's just created!
<mzanetti> aquarius: thanks for the feedback :)
<mzanetti> no worries about the merge proposal, I'll put it in here somewhere.
<mzanetti> and yes, currently it's all async, however, now with the offline mode support that could (or probably should) be changed
<aquarius> you can probably think of a zillion other parameters that could be passed in, but I'll leave that to you :)
<mzanetti> yeah... we just added the ones that would be useful to call from the (upcoming) scope
<aquarius> being async is the right thing to do, certainly! NotesStore.createNote(notetitle, null, function(newnote) { console.log("this is the new note:", newnote); });
<aquarius> that is, provide a callback
<aquarius> better still, return a Promise, but that's probably a bit advanced for QML's slightly noddy JS parser ;)
<mzanetti> well, the callback is there NotesStore::noteAdded()
<aquarius> oh!
<mzanetti> but I guess what I'm going to do is to return the note straight away
<aquarius> I should have done that then :)
<mzanetti> and then when I get the evernote sync reply I change it's guid
<mzanetti> current trunk is quite bad with error handling though
<mzanetti> so if it goes wrong you won't get anything atm
<mzanetti> which again is a non-issue with offline mode because it'll just try to sync later and keep the note offline for the time being
<aquarius> fair enough. I'm not sure if I'd use this (I'm still thinking about how it would fit into my current app plan) but it seemed an easy enough contribution to make :)
<jdstrand> mzanetti: I guess you are referring to bug #1260491
<ubot5> bug 1260491 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "please explicitly deny access to /run/shm/lttng-ust-*" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260491
<jdstrand> mzanetti: "Talking with tedg, these shouldn't be available to confined apps and we can safely explicitly deny the access to silence the errors."
<jdstrand> mzanetti: so, apparmor is denying it, but silently. lttng should probably suppress the log message
<mzanetti> jdstrand: ah, yeah. but the code is not ours and it doesn't have a possibility to silence things at compile time or so (already checked that).
<mzanetti> maybe that could be added
<mzanetti> but yes, that seems to be it
<mzanetti> thanks
<aquarius> anyone got examples of what they'd consider a really nicely visually designed SDK app?
<mzanetti> aquarius: I guess the internal ones, like messaging, dialer etc. Some of the core apps look quite good too, like the new music app. And imo nik90_ did a good job with that tv series app (forgot the name)
<ahayzen> mzanetti, nik90_ 's 'flashback'?
<mzanetti> yep, that's the one
<aquarius> aah, yeah, I did like nik90_'s app, indeed
<ahayzen> new music app \o/ :)
<aquarius> the new music app does look good, but it looks good because it has loads of cool art to choose from, which is not the case for my app :)
<mzanetti> very good point
<mzanetti> yeah, I'm always struggling with that too
<aquarius> nik90_, who did the visual design for Flashback?
<ahayzen> hah yeah .. we don't have bottom edge yet though :/
<aquarius> ah! there was that little group of people, wasn't there? who were offering designer services
<aquarius> torico or something
 * aquarius googles.
<aquarius> yep! torico. https://plus.google.com/107423272812169770223/posts/HiVAkp1Yn1W
<aquarius> wonder if they're still up for it?
<aquarius> huh. seems perhaps not; hardly anyone in the channel :)
<mzanetti> ahayzen: just opened the music app: http://i.imgur.com/csLySx2.png
<ahayzen> hah oh dear
<ahayzen> mzanetti, we are still waiting for empty state designs from the designers as well :/ thats just some text we put there but we should probably wrap that lol
<mzanetti> yep, wrapping would help :)
<ahayzen> mzanetti, the 'tap to shuffle music' is now hidden if you don't have any music as well :)
<mzanetti> seems reasonable too :)
<aquarius> 'The form [from torico] "Application Ideas " is no longer accepting responses.'
<aquarius> oh well :)
<mzanetti> ahayzen: actually you probably should just pop the complete stack
<ahayzen> mzanetti, the toolbar is a rectangle over the top of everything?
<mzanetti> ahayzen: some image that shows a PC and Phone connected by cable and some text would be nice I guess
<ahayzen> ..its custom
<ahayzen> mzanetti, yeah thats what we wanted
<ahayzen> mzanetti, but we need design to design it...we even have a walkthrough prototype somewhere
<mzanetti> ahayzen: hah. I just won!
<ahayzen> mzanetti, well done :)
<mzanetti> ahayzen: while you're waiting on design, you can add multiplayer over bluetooth to it
<ahayzen> mzanetti, yeah i've already thought about that... bluetooth vs wlan
<ahayzen> mzanetti, as it runs really well on the desktop as well
<ahayzen> mzanetti, note the click package is arm only you'll have to branch and run to do it on the desktop a the moment
<mhall119> timp: Kaleo: https://plus.google.com/u/0/111980561516715514914/posts/FUrmN5F9uWi what would cause this?
<rpadovani> mhall119, different toolkit maybe?
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  my quick answer is that the phone is vivid and the desktop is not.
<mhall119> bzoltan_: assuming they use the same UITK version in their imports, like Ubuntu.Components 1.0, shouldn't they look the same?
<mhall119> or will they still get 1.1 versions of the components if they're available?
<mhall119> or 1.2 or whatever is on the phone
<bzoltan_> mhall119: we had 1.1 release both on V and on U
<bzoltan_> mhall119: anyhow, the first question I would ask is about the image number and the desktop series
<mhall119> ok, ignore the specific version numbers, the question is whether it'll use a newer version that what was specified if a newer version exists on the device
<rpadovani> mhall119, or maybe is only a bugfix that is landed on vivid, and not on Utopic yet - so the experience is different atm, but at the end Components 1.1 will have the same behavior both on desktop and on phone
<rpadovani> mhall119, I think this is a consequence of this bugfix: #1386208
<rpadovani> see comment nr 8
<rpadovani> bug 1386208
<ubot5> bug 1386208 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Purple overflow panel in SuruGradient theme" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386208
<mhall119> thanks rpadovani
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, hey
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: hi
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I am having some issues running reminders autopilot tests: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10083981/Ubuntu%20errors/Evernote-1.png   and http://paste.ubuntu.com/9572868/
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I am running them on vivid with autopilot3
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: need to try. gimme a bit
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, no problem I can wait :-)
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: hmm... I don't get this error here
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, you are on vivid like me ?
<mzanetti> yes
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I used to write autopilot tests for reminders time ago, could it be I have some directory with old configurations to cancel ?
<bzoltan_> rpadovani: no UITK changes will land on Utopic as Utopic is closed.
<bzoltan_> rpadovani: mhall119: it is important to note that convergence is between form factors and not between Ubuntu series
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: actually now I can reproduce it
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: still need to figure how to fix it
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, ok
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, you can let me know by email if you are busy now... I am not in a hurry
<rpadovani> bzoltan_, no, wait, so we could have different behavior on different releases with the same component version? I expect the behavior of , I dunno, Text, it's the same both on vivid and utopic if I imported the same version of Ubuntu.Components (e.g 1.1)
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: there seems to be a bug in the autopilot tests
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: each time I run them it creates a new account
<mzanetti> and then fails to use the newly created account
<mzanetti> it still works on jenkins for some reason
 * Letozaf_ is looking at the tests
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, I am unable to delete the Evernote accounts created by autopilot tests in online accounts I have Permission Denied error
<mzanetti> Letozaf_: yeah, I had to delete the accounts.db too
<mzanetti> ~./config/libaccounts-glib/accounts.db
<mzanetti> warning: it'll drop ALL the accounts
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, ok thanks, I was wondering were it was :)
<Letozaf_> mzanetti, no matter
 * Letozaf_ needs to reboot
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-20
<bzoltan_> rpadovani: SDK releases and the Ubuntu releases are sadly not in sync. The reason could be that SDK is targeting and so focusing more on the Ubunti devices. Fundamentally the API are the same on utopic 1.1 and vivid 1.1  ut obviously dozens of bugfixes that are released in Vivid are not backported to Utopic. I would backport happily, but at that phase Utopic accepts only security related bugfixes. Using the "backports" section might be a
<bzoltan_> solution. I will check that path.
<rpadovani> bzoltan_, until phones are not on market isn't a problem IMO. But in future, as developer, I expect to develop one and have same result on all releases
<akiva-thinkpad> woah bq launch!
<akiva-thinkpad> february
<bzoltan_> rpadovani: I am afraid that once we will have  ubuntu  devices out there the present release system (invented for desktop PCs) will not be used.
<rpadovani> bzoltan_, this is quite interesting :D
<bzoltan_> rpadovani:  phone owners expect more frequent updates and they expect expect all the time stable platform.
<bzoltan_> rpadovani:  I have little if any influence on the releasing model, but i have seen how maemo-meego-sailfish does it.  But it is heavy speculation :)
<rpadovani> Ok, thanks ;-)
<gcollura> is there a way to force the PageHead to show?
<someDeveloper> hey
<akiva-thinkpad> someDeveloper, hey
<someDeveloper> i have a question
<akiva-thinkpad> someDeveloper, shoot
<someDeveloper> how do i contribute to the ubuntu project ?
<akiva-thinkpad> someDeveloper, great question.
<akiva-thinkpad> someDeveloper, best first step, is to set up a launchpad account.
<akiva-thinkpad> someDeveloper, second best step, is to figure out what you'd like to contribute to.
<akiva-thinkpad> someDeveloper, any idea what you want to help with?
<akiva-thinkpad> software development?
<someDeveloper> sorry for the ignorance , what is  a launchpad account?
<akiva-thinkpad> someDeveloper, its like github
<someDeveloper> ok
<akiva-thinkpad> someDeveloper, thats where we submit bugs, host projects, and keep our code
<someDeveloper> i got deep knowledge in php,js,html,css,java,linux
<someDeveloper> how do i start working on projects  ?
<akiva-thinkpad> someDeveloper, Find a project that interests you on launchpad
<akiva-thinkpad> someDeveloper, for example; I like developing for the phone, so I contribute to the Core Apps
<akiva-thinkpad> someDeveloper, you will want to download the ubuntu sdk for that.
<someDeveloper> ok
<someDeveloper> thanks  akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> someDeveloper, http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<someDeveloper> !!!
<akiva-thinkpad> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa
<akiva-thinkpad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<akiva-thinkpad> in this, it gives you a dozen or so projects that need your help
<someDeveloper> great man
<someDeveloper> thanks again
<akiva-thinkpad> np
<aquarius> mhall119, a thing about developer.ubuntu.com -- starting from the front page and following links, I can't find the actual API documentation for all the QML widgets. Lots of guides and tutorials, and I know the API docs are on there somewhere, but I can't find them!
<daker> aquarius: you mean the submenus ?
<aquarius> daker, well, I'm not sure what precisely I mean. I wanted to find the documentation for a Tabs object, and I'd normally just google "ubuntu sdk tabs", but I thought I'd try and find it by browsing around... and I couldn't.
<aquarius> which suggests to me that either I'm stupid or the actual documentation is not obvious enough by comparison with all the "getting started" guides and tutorials and overview pages and whatnot.
<aquarius> I'm happy to take either side of that bet
<rpadovani> aquarius, ?? developer.ubuntu.com -> Apps -> Qml -> API -> Development -> Components -> Tabs
<aquarius> but to confirm it, it might be useful to user test it -- pick a couple of random people who are Ubuntu SDK developers, sit them in front of developer.ubuntu.com, and say "find the documentation for a ListItem.Standard without searching". :)
<daker> aquarius: ah i see
<aquarius> ah, I didn't see that tiny menu at the top
<rpadovani> lol
<aquarius> I read through http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/ and then at the bottom there are some nice clear links to installation steps, a getting started tutorial, design guides, and askubuntu, but not to the actual api docs.
<aquarius> Maybe another link in the "Next steps" section to http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/api/ would be good
<aquarius> How am I *supposed* to put tappable icons in the header of an SDK app? I know there's a backwards compatibility thing which makes old-style bottom-edge toolbars appear up there; is that how I'm meant to do it?
<aquarius> (that is: am I supposed to put icons in the header by setting tools: ToolbarItems {} on the Page?)
<aquarius> Also, I can set an iconName on a ListItem, but how do I *unset* it and make the icon disappear again? It requires a qstring, so I can't feed it null or undefined, and if I set it to "" it doesn't unset.
<DanChapman> aquarius: use the PageHeadConfiguration component aka head.actions: [] list property in the Page  http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeadConfiguration/
<aquarius> DanChapman, ooh, nice one
<aquarius> thank you
<aquarius> making my own custom ListItem, again
<aquarius> twice in one project. How lucky am I?
<aquarius> is Scrollbar supposed to work? It doesn't seem to. In particular, how do I have a scrollbar for a listview inside a column?
<DanChapman> aquarius: may be a stupid question but have you set the Scrollbar's flickableItem to be the listview? also i've noticed previously the scrollbar was only visible on desktop, i don't know if that's changed though
<aquarius> DanChapman, I have
<aquarius> ListView {
<aquarius>                         Scrollbar {
<aquarius>                             flickableItem: urllist
<aquarius>                             align: Qt.AlignTrailing
<aquarius>                         }
<aquarius>                         id: urllist
<aquarius> ah, maybe it's because it only appears on desktop, then
<aquarius> that's a bit rubbish :(
<DanChapman> aquarius: yeah i thought the same. I wanted a quick way to scroll back up the message list in dekko :-(
<aquarius> double bah to that, then
<DanChapman> :-)
<DanChapman> aquarius: the scrollbar is visible on my nexus 4. look really closely as you scroll. like eyes right up to the screen!! it's almost the same color as the background and it dissapears as soon as you stop scrolling
<aquarius> hm, I'll look again -- I'm running in the emulator
<DanChapman> aquarius: http://i.imgur.com/QzMpyIJ.png right side of item 36.
<aquarius> do you know, I think it's there
<aquarius> that's the closest thing to invisible that I've ever, ever seen
<aquarius> looking at my screen here
<aquarius> in my app
<aquarius> I am, honestly, not totally sure it's there at all or if I'm imagining it
<aquarius> that's useless. Oi, SDK team, why is the scrollbar practically invisible? ;-)
<bzoltan_> aquarius:  that is not our fault ... you better lobby at the design team
<aquarius> bzoltan_, it's at least visible on DanChapman's screenshot
<aquarius> I have a dark coloured background
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1404540 filed, including screenshit
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1404540 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Scrollbar is basically invisible on dark coloured backgrounds" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> er!
<aquarius> screenshot.
<bzoltan_> aquarius:  screen what? :D
<aquarius> if you zoom the screenshot up about five times, and squint, and look where the guidelines I drew were, you can see it.
<aquarius> but it's stupid. Surely the design team didn't say "spend developer effort drawing a scrollbar that only hawks can see"? :)
<bzoltan_> aquarius:  I agree. Let me sort it out on Monday.
<aquarius> yay! another good deed done for the universe :)
<zsombi_> bzoltan_: do you wanna fix it yourself? ;)
<DanChapman> with bzr is there an easy way to cherrypick out a previous revision without reverting newer commits ?
<DanChapman> bzr revert doesn't seem to have an option for it and seems it will wipe everything newer
<aquarius> I don't know much about detailed use of bzr :(
<rpadovani> Danishman, bzr merge . -r nnn..mmm
<rpadovani> DanChapman, ^^
<rpadovani> where nnn is the revision you want to remove
<rpadovani> and mmm is nnn-1
<Danishman> Yes I am a male software developer from Denmark
<rpadovani> I mismatched tab completion, sorry
<DanChapman> rpadovani: ahh excellent! would never have thought to use merge. That seems kind of backwards tbh. Thanks!! :-D
<rpadovani> you're welcome :-)
<bzoltan_> zsombi_: sure :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-21
<ahoneybun> hey I do not have framework 14.10
<ahoneybun> just 14.04
<ahoneybun> everything else is 14.10-dev ...
<itsMichael> hi, how use "Google Speech Recognition" in QML?
<AkivaAvraham> itsMichael, good question
<AkivaAvraham> itsMichael, you likely need to find an api for google speech recognition
<AkivaAvraham> particularly if they have one in c++
 * AkivaAvraham guesses
<DanChapman> good morning all o/
<AkivaAvraham> o/
<itsMichael> javascript?
<DanChapman> itsMichael: for javascript you can use https://dvcs.w3.org/hg/speech-api/raw-file/tip/speechapi.html
<DanChapman> itsMichael: whether you can use that in qml or not i have no idea. But should be more than possible for a html5 app
<itsMichael> ok, thanks
<draken34434> Hi
<draken34434> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9589426/
<draken34434> what I'm doing wrong? does not recognize 'name'
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-14
<dholbach> good morning
<Grimm_> Hello, My name is Collins Nji from Cameroon, I'm 16, and I'll like to take part in the development of Ubuntu apps. Even if it's just to watch, test or write documentations
<Grimm_> Plus, I'm good in C++
<dholbach> popey: ^ :)
<dholbach> Grimm_: did you check out the docs on https://developer.ubuntu.com already?
<Grimm_> dholbach: I'm going through that right now
<dholbach> Grimm_: excellent - popey should be online in a bit and he can talk to you about the Core Apps project, if you'd be interested in that
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/
<Grimm_> dholbach: That will be nice thanks :)
<dholbach> great :)
<Sleep_Walker> bzoltan_: just quick feedback after some fight - your tools are tightly bound to launchpad - autopilot is not in python package index, ubuntu-sdk-ide downloads data from launchpad through API - we have restrictions about build environment - is it possible to override that somehow?
<Sleep_Walker> omg, it's downloading bazaar branches
<Sleep_Walker> no released tarballs to fetch available?
<zzarr> hello! is there a way to install a xenial armhf emulator on 15.10?
<zzarr> what I really mean is OTA-9 not xenial (I realized I mixed them together)
<zzarr> is it possible to install Ubuntus SDK for Xenial on Wily?
<popey> zzarr, not sure we support xenial yet, I don't think there's a framework for it...
<zzarr> okey, thanks popey
<zzarr> popey, will OTA-9 be based off of 15.04 or 16.04?
<popey> 15.04
<popey> we haven't switched from vivid+overlay yet
<popey> doubt we will for a while
<zzarr> okey, is there a way to install the OTA-9 framework in Ubuntu SDK on a 15.10 installation?
<popey> zzarr, in a kit, you could create a 15.04 kit and add the overlay ppa
<zzarr> how do I do that popey?
<popey> do you have a 15.04 kit?
<zzarr> yes
<popey> Grimm_, hiya! Is there any particular are you're interested in contributing to?
<zzarr> popey, how do I add the ppa overlay?
<popey> zzarr, it's deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu vivid main
<popey> thats the ppa line I have on my bq e4.5
<zzarr> do I install it in the emulator?
<popey> Yes, in the device kit / emulator
<zzarr> how do I run add-apt-repository with that url?
<zzarr> I see, I opened the "maintain" terminal
<zzarr> I added it in the sources.list but got this error "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 85504128ECF1204C"
<zzarr> popey, I solved it :)
<zzarr> I installed libqt5bluetooth5 in the emulator, even so I get this error "Unknown module(s) in QT: bluetooth"
<zzarr> what is needed to get rid of that error?
<zzarr> I solved the problem :)
<sturmflut> Is the Ubuntu SDK IDE compatible with xenial? I just upgraded and reinstalled, now I get a "Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: quick qml" error on one of my existing qmake-based "QML with C++ plugin" projects.
<zzarr> installed a qtconnectivity5-dev and all needed packages
<zzarr> sturmflut, have you installed the packages in your emulator?
<sturmflut> zzarr: This is on the desktop, and I don't use the emulator, I have three phones ;)
<zzarr> okey, then I think it's depending on what qt version xenial will come with
<sturmflut> Hah, stupid me. "ubuntu-sdk-ide" doesn't have a dependency on "ubuntu-sdk".
<zzarr> okey
<sturmflut> bzoltan_: Ping, will there be ubuntu-sdk-api-15.04-armhf packages for xenial?
<zzarr> sturmflut, you really mean xenial not OTA-9?
<sturmflut> zzarr: xenial on the desktop
<zzarr> okey
<zzarr> do anyone know what package I need when I get this error "error: Unknown module(s) in QT: qml"?
<sturmflut> zzarr: qtdeclarative5-dev I think
<zzarr> thanks sturmflut, I will install that
<zzarr> that did not do it, any other suggestion?
<zzarr> I installed qt5-default as well, but still I get the error
<bzoltan_> sturmflut: if you need one I can make one :)
<bzoltan_> sturmflut:  But you can safely force the Wily edition too... it is not binded to anything
<zzarr> sturmflut, I think we got the same problem with Ubuntu SDK and the ubuntu-sdk-api-15.04-armhf
<sturmflut> bzoltan_: Ah, thanks
<zzarr> I installed an "overlay" in the 15.04-armhf kit
<zzarr> is there a newer version of Ubuntu SDK (ppa) that can be installed?
<sturmflut> bzoltan_: I can't setup my OTA-8 device in SDK IDE 3.5.0+15.10.20151024-0ubuntu1~97+201511170915~ubuntu16.04.1 any longer. The log shows multiple "Generating host key... Key must at least be 1024 bits" errors. I have a pre-existing SSH key that's 2048 bits long and works fine with phablet-shell. Any ideas?
<bzoltan_> sturmflut: we have a fix for that.. lemme point you to the right place
<sturmflut> zzarr: I just installed the most recent ubuntu-sdk from ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa, deleted all kits and created a new one through the SDK IDE. Now everything works, except deployment to the device (as mentioned right now)
<zzarr> okey, thanks
<bzoltan_> sturmflut:  we have th enext release candidate with a fix for that case here -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools-development
<bzoltan_> sturmflut:  it would be a great help if you could check if it fixes your case too
<sturmflut> bzoltan_: Which package exactly contains the fix? ubuntu-sdk-ide - 3.5.0+15.10.20151024-0ubuntu1~102+201512140615~ubuntu16.04.1 ?
<zzarr> I installed the Ubuntu SDK from ppa, still I get the same error
<bzoltan_> sturmflut: 3.5.0+15.10.20151024-0ubuntu1~102+201512140615
<bzoltan_> sturmflut:  that is the release candidate we are working on right now... it is a 7h old build
<sturmflut> bzoltan_: Installing...
<zzarr> should I remove ubuntu-sdk and install ubuntu-sdk-ide?
<zzarr> or just install ubuntu-sdk-ide?
<sturmflut> zzarr: have you tried removing the chroot itself? Or was it freshly created just recently
<sturmflut> bzoltan_: With 3.5.0+15.10.20151024-0ubuntu1~102+201512140615 I can deploy and run on the device again, seems to fix the problem.
<bzoltan_> zzarr: the ubuntu-sdk remains the same.. that has nothing to do with it. If you use the SDK PPA then the ubuntu-sdk pulls the new IDE package... but not from the Tools Development PPA, what is the staging area for the new release candidate IDE.
<bzoltan_> sturmflut:  Good to hear! Thank you for validating that bugfix :)
<zzarr> bzoltan_, so I sould just install ubuntu-sdk-ide?
<bzoltan_> zzarr: No, a simple dist-upgrade will pull the latest releasd SDK IDE
<zzarr> ohh, I see, thanks bzoltan_
<sturmflut> bzoltan_: I ran into the same trap before, I'm not sure if the ubuntu-sdk-ide package should have a depency on the rest of the SDK bits, because if I install the SDK IDE I somehow expect that it brings in everything needed. OTOH some people might not want that. I'm unsure what the perfect solution would look like.
<zzarr> I still got the error :(
<bzoltan_> sturmflut:  That is why no documenttion suggests to install the ubuntu-sdk-ide just as a standalone package.
<bzoltan_> zzarr:  what is the error?
<zzarr> "Unknown module(s) in QT: qml"
<bzoltan_> zzarr:  what PPAs, what packages and what chroots do you use?
<bzoltan_> sturmflut: it is the ubuntu-sdk what pulls the ubuntu-sdk-ide and ubuntu-sdk-dev packages. Not the opposit direction :)
<mhall119> faenil: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.SlotsLayout/ new docs are live in production now :)
<mhall119> faenil: also, they will be updated every night from vivid packages in the archive and the overlay PPA
<faenil> mhall119: <3
<faenil> mhall119: so also 15.04.2 and 15.04.3 will go to .1 web url?
<faenil> (.2 has already been released afaik)
<mhall119> faenil: yes, because nobody ever told me those were bring made :(
<faenil> mhall119: I see...
<faenil> bzoltan_: ^
<zzarr> bzoltan_, on the host I use ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa and in a kit click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf I use ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay
<faenil> mhall119: the framework situation is not clear to me :/
<mhall119> faenil: nor me. I thought I knew what the plan was, but it keeps changing
<mhall119> we need to sync up with bzoltan_ and pmcgowan to nail it down and put it in stone
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  what can I do for you guys?
<bzoltan_> zzarr:  is your target in the IDE set to the right kit?
<mhall119> bzoltan_: we need to all get on the same page about how and when we define new Frameworks
<zzarr> bzoltan_, unsure what you mean, but if you ask if I select the correct kit the answer is yes and if you ask if the kit is using the correct chroot, the answer is yes
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  I have nothing to do with that... sil2100 releases the new click package with the incremented label (15.04.3 is thr running one) after each OTA and somebody (not sure who, could be sil2100 too) updates the store...
<mhall119> ok, then I need to sync with pmgowan and sil2100
<zzarr> if I run ubuntu-sdk-ide it don't recognize any qmake (all kit's are faulty)
<sturmflut> zzarr: Have you tried just removing and then recreating the chroots?
<zzarr> no, should I?
<sturmflut> Hmm, "module Ubuntu.Web is not installed".
<sturmflut> zzarr: I deleted and recreated mine an hour ago and things magically worked again
<zzarr> okey
<zzarr> I need to rebuild all kits?
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  but what is the problem? all you need to do is to generate the new docs from the Overlay UITK package  after each OTA.
<sturmflut> zzarr: I would try it for the one you're trying to work with
<zzarr> okey
<mhall119> bzoltan_: is that always going to be considered the stable set of APIs?
<zzarr> I'll do that
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  yes
<mhall119> for example, is everything in 15.04.3 *now* going to be supported with backwards compatibility *indefinitely*?
<mhall119> and nothing new will land in 15.04.3
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  not  *indefinitely*
<bzoltan_> mhall119: nothing ever lands on a framework... frameworks are simple labels, incremental labels... see them as simple tags on each OTA
<mhall119> no, frameworks are a contract, between the app developer and the platform, that tells them what APIs are available on a phone
<bzoltan_> mhall119: yes and it is realized as a simple and single string... a label
<mhall119> yes, I know the technical implementation, but the implied contract is what I care about, and what I'm worried we're not adhering to
<bzoltan_> mhall119: it is technically impossible to land anything on an old framework... there is no way to do that.
<mhall119> so there will be no new APIs added to 15.04.3
<zzarr> not that I will, but what would happen if I ran add-apt-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay on my phone?
<bzoltan_> mhall119: Since there is no API in the 15.04.3 :) the answer is yes, there will ne no new APIs added. The framworks do not define API sets.
<mhall119> yes they do! Maybe not technically, but in terms of what we tell developers they can use, the absolutely do
<bzoltan_> mhall119: if not technically, then how? That is why I call them "labels" ... we keep releasing new APIs OTA by OTA and each release gets an incremented stamp ... 15.04.1 .2 .3 ... .N
<mhall119> look, if I'm an app developer, and I go to developer.ubuntu.com, and I see an API that says it's for Ubuntu SDK 15.04.3, I want to know that it will be available on *every* phone image that ships with that framework, from the first image with it to the last image with it
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  there will be no multiply images with the same label (framework) as far as I know
<mhall119> every image has multiple frameworks already
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  so yes, if teh developer creates an app what is binded to the 15.04.03 then all phones with at least 15.04.03 will work  with it.
<sturmflut> What parts of the system are part of a framework? For example I built glmark2 against some Mir library version that was in the current OTA when I built it, the next OTA shipped different Mir libraries and suddenly the app didn't work anymore and hat to be rebuilt against the new libraries. I somehow expected that the app would keep working until the "framework" it was linked against was completely removed from the phone.
<bzoltan_> mhall119: images have multiply frameworks but frameworks have no multiply images as far as I know.
<mhall119> sturmflut: only those APIs which we document on the developer portal are considered part of the framework
<mhall119> bzoltan_: yes, they do, framework ubuntu-sdk-14.10 has had multiple images
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  there is no device out there with that fw as I know
<mhall119> my Nexus 4 has it
<mhall119> ls /usr/share/click/frameworks/ on any Ubuntu device
<mhall119> heck, mine even has 13.10 and 14.04 frameworks on it
<mhall119> which means those APIs should *still* be available to apps that use them
<mhall119> that is the contract
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  there was some disturbance in the force before we came upo with this incremental .1 .2 .3 numbering... but it will not happen again. That was more like a bug  back then.
<mhall119> bzoltan_: this was the *design*
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  of course.. app developers are tottaly free to use as old APIs as they want
<mhall119> like I said, we need to have a call or something about this
<bzoltan_> mhall119: a broken one :)
<mhall119> bzoltan_: well if the design has changed, I haven't been kept up to date with it
<sturmflut> mhall119: Hm, means I would have to bundle pretty much every library that's between my app and the kernel? Because neither libmirclient nor libc nor libprotobuf etc. are guaranteed to be shipped with the next OTA anymore in the exact same version I linked against.
<bzoltan_> mhall119: I think the present incremental labeling was fixing that problem ... now OTAX has 15.04.(X-5) fw
<mhall119> sturmflut: or petition those developers to support the use of those APIs by 3rd party devs and create a framework for it
<mhall119> bzoltan_: well that causes other problems, because the developer portal wasn't designed to handle new frameworks every 6 weeks
<bzoltan_> mhall119:  That is true and trully a problem.
<sturmflut> mhall119: I was expecting that everything that's shipped with a phone OTA by default and/or is in an SDK Kit by default is part of the framework. Because the Ubuntu SDK has an official template for a native C++ app and even asks you which framework you want to rely on, but at no point does it tell you that every non-Qt5 library in the Kit/device image you may link against is not part of the framework. The documentation is also
<sturmflut> not very clear on this, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks does not give a definition for anything after Ubuntu 13.10.
<mhall119> sturmflut: agreed that we're not clear on this (and also that the wiki is way out of date)
<mcphail> sturmflut: I use a little script to parse ldd and pull in all the deps into a click, then go through and manually cull ones like libc. I can't think of a sensible way to isolate libc, because this is always going to be tied to kernel version, and may change if the kernel changes (so bundling it in a click is not going to help). I'm sure we're all going to face this when we move off vivid and face all the c++ problems
<mcphail> sturmflut: libmirclient is a particular bugbear, though, as the API changes and breaks things with minor version number bumps
<sturmflut> mcphail: Such a script was exactly was I was thinking of, and TBH I would even somehow expect that the SDK "Publish" button takes the main binary (if there is one), runs ldd on it and refuses to publish if there ist at least one library that is neither in the framework nor bundled
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  we have a prototype tool for that purpose... shame and sad that we simple do not have the capacity to roll it out. In general I am not pleased how we treat our platform API set.
<sturmflut> bzoltan_: Oh, is this something the community could help with?
<sturmflut> For the start it could be enough to build a cheap "do ldd, check it against this textfile of bundled framework libs, and all the bundled libaries in the click package" pass to the click review tool?
<bzoltan_> sturmflut:  not really... that API controller tool should be the part of th SDK IDE and the platform infrastructure. Doing exactly what mcphail is doing... watching out for possible ABI an API incompatibility.
<sturmflut> bzoltan_: Okay
<mcphail> bzoltan_: it would be good if it _was_ delivered as a standalone tool, which the IDE could call if required. That way it could be used by those of us who don't use the IDE for most things
<bzoltan_> mcphail: All our tools can be used with and without the IDE. Since the very first SDK release I keep this principle.
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  of course the IDE makes certain tasks simpler... but that is the point of the IDE :)
<sturmflut> bzoltan_: I don't seem to have the Ubuntu.Web QML components in my SDK IDE, is that normal?
<bzoltan_> sturmflut:  is it missing from your chroot?
<bzoltan_> sturmflut:  the Ubuntu Desktop Kit is not complete .. the web actually could be added without much risk
<sturmflut> bzoltan_: On the desktop, it's not in /usr/ubuntu-sdk-ide/bin/qml/ nor in /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/qml/
<bzoltan_> sturmflut: I put it on my backlog for next week
<bzoltan_> sturmflut:  the desktop kit is missing lots of APIs ... mostly because it takes already ages to get the whole package set build :) and I try to add stuff there incrementally... second not all API builds for Trusty-Vivid-Wily-Xenial
<sturmflut> Hmmmm, I can at least still run the app using /usr/bin/qmlscene and the system-wide Ubuntu Components installation. That allows for some form of development
<mcphail> bzoltan_: Indeed - I appreciate your commitment to our little band of vim addicts :)
<bzoltan_> mcphail:  little? I thought we are many :D
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-15
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> can I make my project not using qml some how?
<zzarr> somehow*
<dholbach> good morning
<zzarr> good morning
<zzarr> I have just launched ubuntu-sdk-ide just to find my self without a qmake for my ubuntu 15.04 kit, how do I solve this?
<zzarr> trying to make a kit gives me this error "The supported framework of the device is not known, please make sure to redetect the device features."
<zzarr> I see, it's a bug
<ahayzen> faenil, Hey, do you know which stable OTA the ListItemLayout and SlotsLayout have existed from ? So that I don't break the app on devices when I add support :-)
<faenil> ahayzen: OTA7
<faenil> :)
<ahayzen> coolio :-)
<ahayzen> faenil, thanks :-)
<faenil> ahayzen: OTA8 had a crash fix when using html text in ListItemLayout's labels, iirc
<ahayzen> ok
<marco__> hello
<marco__> is there anyone?
<mcphail> Has anyone had success in bundling X apps for the phone yet? Any pointers as to best practice?
<mcphail> I'm aware this isn't supported yet, but if anyone has blogged about it I'd be grateful
<zsombi> t1mp: you got comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/20-toolbar/+merge/280596
<t1mp> zsombi: what do you want to say there? That I do not need to rename the 1.2 Toolbar stuff to DeprecatedToolbar?
<t1mp> zsombi: I did that to avoid confusion. Do you think it is better to keep the previous ToolbarStyle name?
<t1mp> zsombi: I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/20-toolbar/+merge/280596
<t1mp> zsombi: I think it is less confusing to have an internal DeprecatedToolbar with a 1.2/DeprecatedToolbarStyle instead of internal DeprecatedToolbar with 1.2/ToolbarStyle
<t1mp> zsombi: but it is up to you, if you prefer ToolbarStyle, I will change it back
<vishnudev> Hi, I am trying to use cordova
<vishnudev> when i do cordova build --device
<vishnudev> sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.10 create
<vishnudev> any idea?
<pmcgowan> alexabreu, ^?
<pmcgowan> vishnudev, did you create the chroot? although 14.10 is probably not the right version
<alexabreu> vishnudev, you should go for 15-04
<vishnudev> cordova build --device -- --framework ubuntu-sdk-15.04 --verbose
<vishnudev> I already have chroot
<alexabreu> vishnudev, 14.10 is still the default but it is being fixed as we speak
<alexabreu> vishnudev, what's the issue?
<vishnudev> I can see it in ubunut sdk gui
<vishnudev> but
<vishnudev> still getting same error
<alexabreu> which error?
<vishnudev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14034137/
<vishnudev> oh, I did
<vishnudev> sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 install cmake libicu-dev:armhf pkg-config qtbase5-dev:armhf qtchooser qtdeclarative5-dev:armhf qtfeedback5-dev:armhf qtlocation5-dev:armhf qtmultimedia5-dev:armhf qtpim5-dev:armhf libqt5sensors5-dev:armhf qtsystems5-dev:armhf
<vishnudev> and now its seems to be working
<alexabreu> ok
<vishnudev> now new error
<vishnudev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14034598/
<vishnudev> not sure what it is
<alexabreu> vishnudev, can you try w/ verbose?
<vishnudev> alexabreu http://paste.ubuntu.com/14034784/
<alexabreu> vishnudev, mmh are you sure that your chroot is properly configured?
<vishnudev> I've created a sample app and ran on my device throuhg ubntu sdk GUI
<vishnudev> it means chroot is correct right?
<alexabreu> vishnudev, yes, and you updated it
<vishnudev> updatijng it once again
<vishnudev> updated still the same error
<vishnudev> :(
<vishnudev> let me restart system also
<alexabreu> vishnudev, shouldn't be necessary, can you recreate a new sample app, and just build w/o changes?
<vishnudev> alexbreu is it ok till now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14035424/
<alexabreu> vishnudev, yes
<vishnudev> same error
<vishnudev> :(
<vishnudev> -- Build files have been written to: /home/vishnudev/Documents/Programming/ubuntu/hello/platforms/ubuntu/ubuntu-sdk-15.04/armhf/build
<vishnudev> find . -name AutomocInfo.cmake | xargs sed -i 's;AM_QT_MOC_EXECUTABLE .*;AM_QT_MOC_EXECUTABLE "/usr/lib/'$(dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_MULTIARCH)'/qt5/bin/moc");'
<vishnudev> sed: no input files
<vishnudev> find . -name AutomocInfo.cmake | xargs sed -i 's;AM_QT_MOC_EXECUTABLE .*;AM_QT_MOC_EXECUTABLE "/usr/lib/'$(dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_MULTIARCH)'/qt5/bin/moc");' FAILED
<vishnudev> sed: no input files
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-16
<dholbach> good morning
<sverzegnassi> hi all, I was having a look at the new UITK stuff. Is it already possible to use the new BottomEdge component and the Page.header property? Do they require a specific version of the framework?
<alejo__> well.. i have a cuestion i use go.. bat i cant use qml i  the interfaces?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-17
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> bzoltan_, zbenjamin, good morning! Quick question: what's the best command to remove stale sdk schroots in my system?
<zbenjamin> dpm: remove the sessions? or remove the schroots completely?
<zbenjamin> dpm: schroot --all-sessions -e   removes all sessions
<zbenjamin> dpm: click chroot -a <arch> -f <framework> destroy removes them completely
<dpm> thanks zbenjamin I had tried the first command, but it ended up with "E: chroot:click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf: Chroot not found"
<dpm> as per the second command, the chroots themselves don't seem to be on my system, yet 'mount' lists them
<dpm> zbenjamin, e.g. this is an extract of the output of 'mount': http://paste.ubuntu.com/14071919/
<dpm> whereas in Qt Creator I only have a 15.10 chroot (which does not appear in the output of mount)
<dpm> zbenjamin, any ideas? ^^
<dpm> ok, in case anyone was having the same problem, deleting the one chroot from Qt Creator and then running 'schroot -a -e' seemed to clean everything up
<davmor2> popey: on you 8.5 device if you open the terminal and type cat /var/log/syslog does it ever stop scrolling?
<popey> takes a while to do anything here
<popey> i typed it and pressed enter and nothing has happened
<popey> oh, there we go
<davmor2> popey: now tap enter again
<popey> yes, it finishes
<davmor2> popey: yeah mine finally stopped but was scrolling long enough for the screen to dim twice
<popey> its a big file :)
<popey> and when the screen dims it adds to the file
<zbenjamin> dpm:  sorry i just saw the question, but seems you already solved it
<dpm> zbenjamin, yes, no worries
<mcphail> popey: looked at Spout last night. The git log shows one commit in the past 5 years, saying "Bug: Segfaults on Ubuntu". It might take a bit more hacking than I thought :p
<popey> haha
<beuno> store is having some issues atm
<RTE68> hey there
<RTE68> can someone please point me to a current tutorial on developing an app mostly in C++? The one I could find is from 2013
<RTE68> I want to keep logic out of the QML if possible
<mcphail> RTE68: to be honest, the default Ubuntu qml/c++ template is a good start. After that, there is the QML Cadaques book online
<RTE68> nice, I didn't know about that book. Thanks
<mcphail> RTE68: There isn't a good text about qml best practice, as far as i've found. I find it hard to avoid making it like a 1990's web page
<RTE68> hehe
<slvn_> Hello,
<slvn_> I am developping native games (eg C/C++) for ubuntu devices.
<slvn_> it appears that I am saving some configuration file into a directory, and that directory is erased after rebooting the phone.
<slvn_> The directory is : $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<slvn_> I save everything into $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/confined/$APP_ID
<slvn_> (more precisely $APP_ID, but without the prefix-version)
<slvn_> Which directory could I use for persistent storage ?
<rbasak> slvn_: see http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-0.6.html. I think that applies to the Ubuntu phone but I'm not entirely sure.
<rbasak> slvn_: so $XDG_DATA_HOME presumably.
<rbasak> Oh, for configuration files, $XDG_CONFIG_HOME.
<slvn_> that matchs a former comment in my code  :)
<slvn_> "TODO : XDG_CONFIG_HOME does not work"
<slvn_> but that was one year and a half ago
<slvn_> I will try again ...
<slvn_> thanks rbasak
<rbasak> I'm using xdg_cache_home/appid/...
<RTE68> Is there a straightforward way to work with sqlite? I see I can use LocalStorage from QML, but what is available to use from the C++ side?
<rbasak> Remember you have to construct the path if the env var isn't set.
<slvn_> you use "xdg_cache_home" as a value for $XDG_CONFIG_HOME ?
<slvn_> but, is it really possible. I mean, there should be some "confined" protection
<dobey> slvn_: configuration should be in XDG_CONFIG_HOME
<slvn_> yep I agree.  I will check that ..
<slvn_> actually, I would need the help of someone to test my app one a ubuntu phone or tablet ...
<dobey> the variablese are set per-app under confinement
<dobey> so you don't need to append additional $APPID or anything
<slvn_> ok!
<slvn_> do you have time to test a .click package ?
<mcphail> slvn_: the site seems to be down just now, but have a look at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/ and scroll down to the Runtime Environment section, which tells you what you need to know
<dobey> not really, no
<slvn_> I totally agree ... but 1.5 year ago XDG_CONFIG_HOME wasn't working I think !  because I tried that first. .. and then I switched to XDG_RUNTIME
<slvn_> dobey,  no pb, thanks anyway for the help !
<dobey> not sure what you were doing then, but XDG_CONFIG_HOME was definitely working then
<dobey> slvn_: if you don't have a device, i'd recommend you try to at least get the x86 emulator working enough to test basic things like this for yourself
<rbasak> <dobey> the variablese are set per-app under confinement
<rbasak> That's a little surprising to me. It suggests I should notice a difference between confinement and without, but I test in both scenarios and nothing broke.
<rbasak> I'm using Python's xdg.BaseDirectory module.
<dobey> rbasak: right, without confinement it's a different directory, but you're app is unconfined, so it has the permissions to write to it
<rbasak> I hadn't noticed that the paths are different.
<rbasak> Because I write logs to $XDG_CACHE_HOME/appid/... for convenience.
<rbasak> I never did figure out how to run something under confinement and have access to its stdio directly.
<mcphail> slvn_: If you can pull together a solitaire app with the new paths, I can test it later. Was going to grumble about my config settings getting lost on reboots ;)
<dobey> rbasak: stdout/stderr?
<dobey> rbasak: confined apps all have their stdout/stderr directed to a log under ~/.cache/upstart/
<rbasak> dobey: yeah, so no stdin, etc. It's painful.
<rbasak> I ended up using aiomanhole (like Twisted's manhole) to interactively examine state.
<dobey> rbasak: oh, well you have to grab stdin from its /proc/ i guess
<mcphail> beuno: I don't think it is just the store which is down
<dobey> but eh, why would you be mucking with stdin for a phone app?
<dobey> mcphail: it's not
<mcphail> dobey: I smell melted server :)
<beuno> mcphail, it isn't just the store  :)
<slvn_> mcphail, yes, this is the issue ... rebooting will make the setting disappears (if you want to pull your setting just copy the files from the phone named dbstat dbconf)... I will prepare a .click package
<mcphail> slvn_: Merci :)
<slvn_> mcphail, Avec plaisir !
<RTE68> What is the component I need to use for the bottom edge swipe?
<mcphail> RTE68: I don't think there is one on the standard image just now. Most people have been using a community-made one. I think there is a new bottom-edge component being added in the next SDK update
<mcphail> RTE68: DirectionalDragArea is going to be the new one
<mcphail> RTE68: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1435805
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1435805 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Expose DirectionalDragArea in the UITK" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<RTE68> mcphail, I see. What is the recommended component to use for now though?
<mcphail> RTE68: I think people are using PageWithBottomEdge from https://ubuntu-component-store.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
 * mcphail hopes the Ubuntu Component Store will stir back into life
<RTE68> mcphail, thanks!
<slvn_> ... from this link : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement
<slvn_> it says "Explicitly set XDG_CACHE_HOME, XDG_RUNTIME_DIR, XDG_DATA_HOME and XDG_CONFIG_HOME to system values (ie, not app specific values). "
<RTE68> mcphail, the Component Store ppa is failing with a 404 error...
<RTE68> how can I manually download the component?
<slvn_> I was using XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/confined/$APP_ID
<slvn_> I believe i need something similar for XDG_CONFIG_HOME.
<slvn_> (sorry for interleaving messages ...)
<mcphail> popey: can you ping aq and ask him to defibrillate the component store server for RTE68 ^^ ?
<popey> haha
<popey> RTE68, mcphail he's checking
<mcphail> popey: ta
<aquarius_> yo
<popey> my spell of 10 invocation worked
<aquarius_> is it working now?
<mcphail> aquarius_: RTE68 would like to pinch PageWithBottomEdge from the component store but he's getting a 404 from the PPA
<aquarius_> RTE68: can you show the command that's failing?
<RTE68> aquarius_, sudo apt update
<aquarius_> (I don't think that that's the component store server's problem; PageWithBottomEdge is a Curated component, so it lives purely in Launchpad)
<RTE68> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-community-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<aquarius_> ah, then you want nik90 for that, not me, I'm afraid
<mcphail> aquarius_: is it possible to d/l the component irect from lp?
<aquarius_> yup. https://launchpad.net/component-store
<mcphail> RTE68: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-community-dev/component-store/trunk.14.10/files/head:/curated-store/ComponentStore/PageWithBottomEdge/ looks like it. Thanks aquarius_
<RTE68> thanks aquarius_
<RTE68> mcphail, thanks. Is it a single qml file?
<RTE68> (first qml app here :P)
<mcphail> RTE68: looks like it, with docs at the previous "readthedocs" link. I haven't used it, though
<RTE68> mcphail, ty g2g
<slvn_> rbasak, dobey, I have tried to save file in $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/$APP_ID   (minus whatever is after "_"). And I can not save !
<slvn_> I get an App Armor Log
<slvn_> apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="com.ubuntu.developer.1bsyl.cartes_cartes_1.01" name="/sys/class/" pid=14546 comm="main.out" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<slvn_> any idea ?
<ogra_> looks like your app tries to read /sys ...
<ogra_> teach it not to ;)
<slvn_> No, I don't think it tries to read /sys ...  I have tried to write/read to "$XDG_CONFIG_HOME/$APP_ID   (minus whatever is after "_")"
<slvn_> after a debug message, I try to write into "/home/phablet/.config/com.ubuntu.developer.1bsyl.cartes/"
<ogra_>  name="/sys/class/"
<ogra_> thats the path it tries to read
<ogra_> from the command "main.out"
<slvn_> ogra_,  yep, I read the log also  :)  ... but my app is not reading /sys/class (neither /sys/bus ... because there is also a log for /sys/bus)
<slvn_> it's just a fopen
<slvn_> with previous path + file name
<slvn_> maybe the directory is not created
<slvn_> will try that ..
<rbasak> slvn_: you could put a sleep statement in maybe, and then strace attach to it. Then you'll be able to see what it's actually trying to do.
<rbasak> /sys/class apparmor denial looks like a red herring to me.
<slvn_> rbasak, ... the device is at popey's home .. so I will need a 24h sleep to get there :)
<slvn_> actually
<slvn_> the app armor appears / disappears with my fopen s
<slvn_> *log*
<slvn_> some it might be related ...
<slvn_> oups sorry ...
<slvn_> maybe not related,
<slvn_> surely not related
<slvn_> the log is incremented
<slvn_> and it's probably mir that is trying to do something ...
<slvn_> in my ".deskop" file, I run my app with "Exec=main.out"
<slvn_> maybe there is a mis match of permission between XDG_CONFIG_HOME and launcher or something
<mcphail> slvn_: I don't think those apparmor denials are anything important, as your version 1.00 app does that as well. Perhaps you have to create the $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/$APP_PKGNAME directory before writing to it?
<slvn_> mcphail, indeed the apparmor are not related. I have been mislead by the log being increase. I have also tried quiclky to create the directory  ... I need to check the UID, GID, and some error code to see what's wrong
<popey> slvn_, we've added the feature you asked for (text description field) but I need to bounce everything for the change to be deployed
<popey> slvn_, so you'll have to hold off marvin for a few minutes :)
<slvn_> can I give a last try ?
<popey> sure
<popey> let me know when you're done
<dobey> slvn_: if you specify extra directories after $XDG_CONFIG_HOME, you will have to create them
<dobey> slvn_: you do not need to append $APP_PKGNAME to the path
<dobey> slvn_: $XDG_CONFIG_HOME already contains the $APP_PKGNAME under confinement
<mcphail> dobey: no, it doesn't
<dobey> mcphail: yes, it does
<slvn_> popey, done ! thanks !
<mcphail> Oh nod it doesn't </panto>
<popey> ok
<dobey> if it doesn't, then you are not running the app confined, or you've found a bug
<dobey> most likely the former
<popey> slvn_, ok, it's back
<slvn_> dobey,  I use $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/$APP_PKNAME   because the doc says that .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement
<mcphail> dobey: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/ doesn't support your assertion
<slvn_> maybe I should tried directly XDG_CONFIG_HOME ..
<mcphail> dobey: nor does the output of slvn_'s app which dumps all environment variables
<slvn_> lstat reutns 0, with uid=32011 gid=32011
<slvn_> and my uid is Get Uid ret=32011 ret=32011
<dobey> mcphail: are you sideloading a click that is "debug" ?
<dobey> anyway, whatever
<slvn_> Use $XDG_CONFIG_HOME doesn't work neither :(
<slvn_> Could this be the partition that is mounted read-only ??
<mcphail> slvn_: no - definitely not read only on my device
<slvn_> When write the file, I got errno=13 "Permission denied"
<mcphail> slvn_: did you try to create the directory first?
<slvn_> I think it is created because lstat works on it.
<slvn_> maybe it has wrongs perms
<slvn_> will do a chmod on it maybe
<mcphail> that shouldn't be needed
<slvn_> chmod returns 0, so it worked .. but I still cannot write ...
<slvn_> I write with "w+"
<slvn_> I solved $my xdg_config_dir issue .. probably mix of mistake+creation of directory. thanks for the help.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-18
<dholbach> good morning
<mcphail> mzanetti: can I ask you what you think of https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg17356.html ? Planning on submitting the syncthing app to the Open Store, but was wondering whether you need me to recompile it from source, or would accept the upstream binary?
<mzanetti> mcphail, well, if recompiling, I would be doing that... if it's about downloading a binary from a well known project I guess I'm ok with that. but still I would like to download it and package it into your click.
<mzanetti> mcphail, there is also #ubuntu-openstore
<mzanetti> mcphail, right now we have that process, as rschroll said, for security reasons. I'm trying to avoid someone uploading malware
<mzanetti> mcphail, however, we are working on a untrusted community repository where you can then upload yourself whatever you want
<mzanetti> obviously also install things on your own risk from there
<mzanetti> that's not in place atm
<mcphail> indeed. I'll try their build process and see if it is practical. If not, I'll try some kind of download/hash validation approach and see what you think?
<mzanetti> yeah, works for me I guess...
 * mcphail goes to read about docker
<mcphail> mzanetti: cheers
<mzanetti> hah... I've no clue about that, but sounds a little overkill for this :)
<mzanetti> mcphail, I guess if your build process would download it, that'd be ok...
<mzanetti> QMAKE_POST_LINK=wget syncthing-binary
<mcphail> mzanetti: that's their build process. Sounds like the easiest way to cross compile the Go app for ARM...
<mzanetti> something like that
<mcphail> mzanetti: OK
<mzanetti> obviously the source of the binary should be an official mirror from them
<mcphail> indeed
<mzanetti> mcphail, you can also just put it in the build instructions for me when submitting... just say, in order for the build to succeed, you need to download the binary from... and put it into directory ...
<mzanetti> that works too for me... whatever you prefer. just not submitting black box binaries that could be evil is the rule
<mcphail> mzanetti: grand. I'll sketch something up then see what you think?
<mzanetti> ok
<mcphail> Can i create a click package from python?
<Kivi> mcphail, sorry, with an python interpreter?
<Kivi> mcphail, as, that its included?
<mcphail> Kivi: no - just want to run the equivalent of "click build dirname" from a python script without running the click binary. Wondering id there is a python library for that?
<Kivi> mcphail, Don't know.
<mcphail> OK :)
<DanChapman> mcphail, yes you can use python3-click.
<mcphail> DanChapman: thanks. I'll have a look. My naive google search brought up a different python click library
<DanChapman> mcphail, :-D np! yeah I briefly remember the same when I was looking into it a while back. I don't think there is any API documentation for it though
<mcphail> DanChapman: do you know if there is a 2.7 version?
<DanChapman> mcphail, I don't believe there is.
<mcphail> DanChapman: OK, cheers
<thecoder15> how do i resize the ubuntu emulator
<ogra_> by changing the resolution in the thrme file ... but note that your apps might then display bad on actual HW ... the numbers used are tied to the actual devices
<ogra_> *theme
<davmor2> mzanetti, popey: question why does notes in About device storage not have an icon?
<snizzo> hey, any changelog page on playlist support for mediahub apis from 8 to 8.5?
<davmor2> snizzo: probably somewhere
<davmor2> snizzo: do you actually mean changelog or do you mean documentation on using it
<davmor2> jhodapp: ^ man after your heart here possibly :)
<jhodapp> snizzo, not in one place, what do you want to know?
<vishnudev> Hi guys, is it possible to create nodejs app with qml or HTML5 front end?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-20
<snizzo> qtcreator says "attach your device" while with adb devices my phone is there... anyone experienced this?
<kalikiana> snizzo: it might expect a different device, if you had used multiple before
<kalikiana> at least that's what happened to me before
<kalikiana> if you check the project setting, or the run setting, you'll see what it's using
<snizzo> kalikiana: ahh ok, got it thank you :)
<snizzo> popey: hey. Can you point me to the source of ubuntu components?
<snizzo> or better, appdevs is there documentation for music hub api (Playlist component)?
<snizzo> i mean autogenerated somewhere :)
<kalikiana> snizzo: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/
<kalikiana> or https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/development/
<snizzo> ahh kalikiana that's lifesaving
<snizzo> ahayzen: should https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/QtMultimedia.Playlist/ be in 8.5?
<ahayzen> snizzo, ooo there are docs \o/ and I think parts/most of it is in 8.5 i'm just waiting for some extra fixes before music can fully move :-/
<snizzo> ah ok. I'm just trying to make it work again with 8.5 but I'm facing strange problems like
<snizzo> MediaControls.qml:86: TypeError: Property 'addSource' of object QDeclarativePlaylist_QML_77(0xfde5e8) is not a function
<ahayzen> snizzo, note it was changed to addItem ;-)
<ahayzen> and removeItem etc
<snizzo> ahhhhhhhhhh
<ahayzen> snizzo, use this as a reference http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/media-hub-bg-playlists-rework/view/head:/app/components/NewPlayer.qml
<ahayzen> snizzo, yeah upstream changed it to that :-)
<snizzo> ahh yes
<ahayzen> it is currentItemSource as well
<snizzo> thanks for being responsive also on sundays :D
<ahayzen> haha :-)
<snizzo> I'm beginning to like your work on playlists however
<ahayzen> snizzo, hah, i'm just linking the music-app to the QML part, its the media-hub guys (abeato and jhodapp) that have done most of the work :-)
<snizzo> oh yes, I'm saying that as you as a team
<ahayzen> :-)
<snizzo> I still hope in some code that could be executed in some ways in background but for now Playlist are evolving fast
<ahayzen> yeah it should be able to run without us, then i'm hoping for a sync up function when we come back...
<ahayzen> snizzo, bug 1518160
<ubot5> bug 1518160 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu RTM) "Once the music-app has a normal app lifecycle there needs to be a mechanism to sync the info lost during the suspend period" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518160
<ahayzen> should cover all of the information we need to know while the app was suspended :-)
<snizzo> ahayzen: what if I actually need to do some http requests to obtain a new audio file streaming url to play onthefly?
<ahayzen> snizzo, i'm not sure, there was work for improving streaming stuff
<ahayzen> snizzo, karni maybe best to talk to about this when he is about
<snizzo> ah ok
<snizzo> my hope for a change in app lifecycle won't die like ever xD
<ahayzen> hah :-)
<ahayzen> i hope we can be intelligent enough so that we can be suspended, then we can have a super battery life :-)
<snizzo> mostly because I have the same exact application on qt android and hasn't any problem about battery drain or something... and do radio streaming
<snizzo> yeah I agree about battery life
<snizzo> but I, as a user, would love to spend my battery for features, instead of having a super battery defensive phone that at the end of the story, isn't capable of certain actions
<snizzo> imho is useless to have a 4 day battery when I have to use my android phone because utouch has such restrictions
<ahayzen> yeah, i think trusted services is the best way of doing this
<ahayzen> so handing over the tasks to media-hub in our cases
<snizzo> what if I have my own service that gives me streaming url on the fly depending on my music history? I should query the server at the end of a song, and I should be capable of doing it while the screen is off (and I'm driving). That's custom code that can't be handled by services I think...
<ahayzen> yeah but maybe a hook or a plugin for media-hub
<snizzo> I hope so :)
<ahayzen> snizzo, i would talk to the media-hub guys when they are around as this will likely be a usecase they might want to know about while designing the streaming part
<snizzo> hah ok :)
<snizzo> ahayzen: how can I iterate through playlist items?
<snizzo> I'm using a for loop but console.log(items[i]) returns undefined
<snizzo> oh there's current item once
<ahayzen> snizzo, Playlist.itemSource(i) IIRC
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-19
<zbenjamin> zsombi: did you check out the pr already?
<nessita> hello
<popey> DanChapman: ^
<DanChapman> Hey nessita, Is there a way to mark a snap uploaded to the store obsolete or delete an upload. I have a snap that went into manual review which i have since resolved the error but any new uploads just get stuck in the queue
<nessita> DanChapman, hi, what's the URL?
<nessita> (the url for that revision)
<nessita> DanChapman, there is no way to delete an upload, the review has to be completed to unblock other revisions, I can help with thta
<DanChapman> nessita: ah ok then. https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/5980/rev/13/ is the initial revision and all revisions up to 17  are affected by the same error.
<nessita> checking
<DanChapman> nessita: thanks :-)
<nessita> DanChapman, so Jamie from our security team will handle the review
<nessita> he should unblock you now
<DanChapman> nessita: that's great. Thanks for your help
<nessita> DanChapman, anytime :-)
<jdstrand> DanChapman: ok, it looks like they are all starting to auto-approve now that you dropped allow-sandbox. You'll need to release them yourself
<jdstrand> DanChapman: it is still reviewing all of them. it is up to r27 now. give it 5 minutes and all revisions should be reviewed
<jdstrand> it's probably closer to 2 minutes...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-20
<zbenjamin> zsombi: don't forget the PR please :)
<zsombi> zbenjamin: I won't!!!!
<kalikiana_> oSoMoN:  t1mp: I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-app-platform/+git/ubuntu-app-platform/+merge/311947 I think we definitely want to talk about language packs now. We can't be blowing up the base install of all core apps massively like that.
<kalikiana_> Unless you can find a work-around that doesn't require that package
<t1mp> kalikiana_: right. Thanks for checking.
<t1mp> so, a separate language-packs snap would make sense. But I guess then the versions need to match?
<kalikiana_> What versions do you mean?
<t1mp> each app and libs in the platform have their own translations? And the words used may differ between versions
<t1mp> so the app versions and the lib versions in the runtime snap all need to match the versions used for the translations?
<kalikiana_> t1mp: I don't think we necessarily want to bundle translations of all the (core) apps. But rather lower level strings like glib or uitk, and for example ubuntu-keyboard- packages.
<kalikiana_> So an app will continue to bundle its own localization, but not that of all the various libraries it's using if they come from a platform snap
<kalikiana_> (And I'd tentatively propose to move the keyboard packages from the platform snap to the language snap)
<oSoMoN> kalikiana_, t1mp: I commented on the merge request. That specific change is not about language packs (but the conversation needs to happen regardless)
<kalikiana_> oSoMoN: Sure. But you're nevertheless proposing a massive increase in size right now.
<oSoMoN> kalikiana_, it’s either that, or a massive increase in size for every single app (if they need to apply the workaround themselves), or no localization
<oSoMoN> or is there another option?
<kalikiana_> oSoMoN: Well, I asked you first if there was another way, so you can guess that I don't have a suggestion right now :-D
<kalikiana_> Of course it makes no sense for apps to ship it
<kalikiana_> oSoMoN: Although it would seem sensible to assume we could try to take only part of it, and see whatever is required to "make things work at all" without actual translations
<oSoMoN> kalikiana_, I’m not aware of any other way out or lighter workaround for now, unfortunately
<kalikiana_> oSoMoN: In any event your comment is not correct. There is nothing missing in the core image. It won't ever be added.
<kalikiana_> For the same reason, the image needs to stay lean
<kalikiana_> Language packs will need to solve that.
<oSoMoN> kalikiana_, I was under the impression that this was going to be addressed in snapd, at some point, given the description of bug #1576282, but I might have gotten it wrong
<ubot5`> bug 1576282 in Ubuntu App Platform "Snaps built from deb can't be gettext translated" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576282
<kalikiana_> oSoMoN: I don't see how snapd is related at all. Are you looking at a particular comment?
<oSoMoN> kalikiana_, obviously we don’t need all the possible locale definitions that get installed with locales-all, only those that a user has on their system, and this is where snapd would come into play, it could expose them somehow to snaps
<kalikiana_> oSoMoN: Exposing? You still need to download them
<kalikiana_> Which translates to a snap containing them
<oSoMoN> kalikiana_, right, so maybe there is a need for a locales snap
<kalikiana_> oSoMoN: Well, we can see what timp thinks about it. since it's not a new bug or a regression I'm personally not fond of just adding it and potentially only revisiting it in a year
<kalikiana_> We don't want to repeat the "why is libreoffice 10G" story :-P
<oSoMoN> kalikiana_, I’m not fond of the workaround either, I’d rather have a clean solution agreed upon and implemented soon
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-21
<kalikiana_> t1mp: Have you seen http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aacid/+junk/ubuntu-app-themes/view/head:/snapcraft.yaml before? I'm wondering if UITK can support the same. As long as $QML2_IMPORT_PATH includes the $SNAP folder, it should be possible to prepare a snap with a new theme, right? That, and adding the theme to the .ini file in the ~/snap/* folder of the consuming snap
<kalikiana_> Note: Took the discussion to #snappy
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-22
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Who's the maintainer of MKVtoolnix in Ubuntu 16.10?
<Umeaboy> There has been a new release update and it's not pushed to the official Ubuntu medias yet.
<Umeaboy> Latest official version is 9.6.0 and Ubuntu 16.10 have 9.3.1.
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. This doesn't seem to be the right place either.
<Umeaboy> Confusing as heck.
<pindonga> hi popey how can I help?
<popey> bhdouglass: pindonga may be able to help
<popey> unfortunately I no longer have store powers, so can't help you anymore
<bhdouglass> They demote you? ;)
<popey> :)
<bhdouglass> pindonga: I uploaded an update to my uappexplorer-donate.bhdouglass app last night and I've got a v3.01 pending manual review. It doesn't need manual review as I've uploaded v3.02 (but it's blocked by v3.01's manual review). If possible could the manual review on v3.01 be canceled so the automated review can happen for v3.02?
<pindonga> bhdouglass, let me take a look
<bhdouglass> thanks!
<bhdouglass> I accidentally uploaded a kinda broken package with v3.01
<pindonga> bhdouglass, is it ok if I reject the 3.01 upload?
<pindonga> since you want 3.02 anyway that seems like the right approach to me
<bhdouglass> Of course, get rid of it!
<pindonga> done
<pindonga> and 3.02 shows up as good
<bhdouglass> Awesome, just published v3.02, thanks so much!
<pindonga> \o/
<pindonga> yw
<ryanleesipes> Hey guys, is Ubuntu-Terminal-App Snapped up, and if so where can I grab the Snap?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-25
<okieiam> hello guys
<okieiam> where to find source code for i2c rotation seneor
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-12-18
<dechinchilla> Friends, I pitched an app for Ubuntu I'd like to kickstart in the hopes of getting some early input and feedback. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/661688 I didn't get quite as much of either as I had hoped. What's my next move? Can anyone point me towards a warm nest of insiders?
<dechinchilla> Should I use the keyword appdevs?
